# Cinnamon. Rescue mare: **FILLY**!!!!!!!!!



## amystours

Hello! This is the first time in a LONG time I have joined a forum. As I mentioned in a previous post, I'm almost always seeing snarky or rude comments, and I just don't have time for folks like that! I have lurked on this forum for a while, and I haven't seen any of that behavior here!

Okay, long story short, we have "acquired" a pregnant miniature. She is tiny, underweight, has a roachback and crooked legs. The folks we got her from had no clue what was going on. She had been in a pasture with ten or twelve other minis (including two stallions). They said minis NEVER have problems foaling and that she was young, at six years old, she would definitely have no problems...yet, they have only had them six months. *sigh*. Time to take her home.

So saying, we have her here now. Personally, I think she's at least 12-15, if not older. Her teeth have some angle on them, and she has a slight overbite. I have no clue if she is a maiden (I'd be willing to bet not?). She has a decent sized belly, although she has not bagged up at ALL. When I reach under her, she swishes her tail and picks her foot up, but does not deliberately try to kick, per se. When she was eating the other night, I put my hands on her belly, and I could feel the little one moving all over the place. We had our farrier out Friday to trim her, and he said her hooves were so hard that it was likely she hadn't been trimmed in at least a year.

How about I try to post some pictures, and we will go from there? Remember, we have only had her four days now. We are in the process of hooking a camera up to her barn, in order to be able to watch her closer at night.

Opinions, feedback, suggestions???

All alone in a draft horse trailer. No need to close the dividers because she could go right under them!







Front view in the lot:






Above shot in the lot:






Back view in the shed:






And finally a side shot, with a little photobomber:


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad you started a thread



First things first what is her name? she is a real cutie and thank you for bringing her home. She really does need some tlc bless her. The american girls here will give you all the help you need to get her on a healthy diet for her and baby.

Keep touching her down under until she gets used to it cos we will want to see lots of pics of her udder and hooha (yes we are annoying like that)



A good way to do it is to scratch her and move slowly down under whilst scratching and rubbing. Minis love to be scratched





I see you have lots of furry friends so please feel free to tell us all about them too. I am a Haflinger fan so can we have some pics too





Once again Welcome

Renee


----------



## chandab

she's definitely thin, I can see her backbone even with her long winter hair. I don't see a roach back in the pics you've shared, but you've seen her in person, so you'd know more (although, it could be partially due to her lack on nutrition).

About how tall is she? What is she currently eating (I know you haven't had her long, but she needs to get on a good feed program now)? [What feed do you keep on hand for the rest of your herd? Perhaps what you already have will be appropriate for her, and you won't have to buy another type of feed.]

Bless you for taking her on.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Poor little thing! I'm so glad you have her now, and she has a chance at the kind of life she deserves. She sure needs a lot of groceries but she's got such a sweet face! Everyone here is so helpful and kind hearted, you don't have to worry about the rude remarks. By the way I LOVE your photobomber!!! Please keep us posted on your new little girl!


----------



## AnnaC

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery - you are right in that there are no 'nasties' or attitudes here, just very friendly folks all determined to help each other with any questions or problems that might be arising with the aim of getting these precious little mares get their equally precious little babies safely on the ground! (we are also known for calf and goat watching, even puppies and kittens too!!)

That's a very sweet little girl you have there, she's lucky to have found you. She certainly looks preggers to me, bless her, and if she is an older mare, then I would think it highly likely that she has foaled before, which will make things a bit easier for her.

I dont know what you are doing for her food wise, but, and forgive me if you already know this, you should be vey careful with her feeding programme as she has obviously not been treated very well in this department. May I suggest you start her on a balancer of some sort to get the essential minerals and vitamins into her as soon as possible while you sort out and slowly start her on whatever feeding regime that you are happy with. If she is fairly close to foaling, the balancer will at least get some 'essentials' into her to help the growing foal and her as well.

Many thanks for the pictures and again welcome - looking forward to watching your little girl with you and hearing how she is settling and improving over the coming weeks.

And finally, please could we have the name of your sweet lady - yours too if you dont mind.


----------



## crisco41

I am no expert on horse feeding...I am trying to straighten out a couple of skinny horses myself and have struggled with the feed requirements. My biggest problem is finding fescue free hay for pregnant mares.

I have seen a big improvement on my minis that i recently got by free access to decent hay,feeding a small amouint omalene 300, a cup of soaked beet pulp. a vitamin supplement that has selenium ( we are in a low area here) along with timothy /alfalfa cubes. with a small small amt of calf manna.Hoping it is a decent combination..and since they are looking better after a month I am thinking it maybe is ok.

Bless you for taking this lil girl in. I am finding it very rewarding to do it and am certain you will too.


----------



## countrymini

Welcome from Australia! The nursery is definitely the BEST place to be. On the main forum some "seasoned owners" sometimes forget they too had to learn how to care for horses at some point.

Your little girl is skinny but you can still see what a beautiful little thing she is, and she'll be thanking her lucky stars she ended up with you. Who is the cute little photobomber?


----------



## amystours

Wow! Such an outpouring! Okay, let me see if I can get everything answered!

Renee:

We haven't really decided on her name! My mother mentioned that she likes "Cinnamon", and I think it would fit her just so! We do have two Haflingers. Both are carriage horses, but Ike is retired, as he develops foot and leg issues after working a full day.

Chandab:

Her weight may indeed be her back issue. She has absolutely no curve to it whatsoever, so maybe you're right, it's a nutrition thing. We have started her on Life Design Mare and Foal. Going VERY slowly, as I'm sure she wasn't fed much of anything at all before. We also placed a mineral block out for her, and she can have all the hay she wants, with limited grazing when we take her out of the dry lot (LOTS of clover here, don't want to add a bellyache on top of everything else). I haven't measured her yet...will do that when I go to put her in for the evening.

Blazingstar:

My little photobomber is a large mini, she is part of a driving team, and the cutest little booger you ever did see!





Anna:

I mentioned her feed above, and we are thinking we are going to call her Cinnamon! My name is Amy. Nice to "meet" you all.

Crisco:

We are feeding a senior feed as well as weight builder and beet pulp to an OLD Percheron. He is 25 years old, and is retired from the carriage business. He has always been a bit of a hard keeper, but he just isn't keeping it. His teeth were done about three months ago. I wonder if beet pulp would help this little lady?

General question: since she is so underweight, and we are 99% sure she is expecting, do you think we should worm her? I would be willing to bet she never had it before!

Just a little history on me...I'm 37, have three kids, and I operate a carriage tour business in our small historic town. Horses are my life, and I cannot remember a time in my life where we didn't have at least three. Right now, we have fifteen. I have two dogs, two cats, a couple of cichlids, a peahen, a bunny, and an obnoxious male Eclectus. I have read forums and watched videos and looked at pictures till my eyes cross, trying to prepare myself for this birth. It wouldn't be as hard if I had any clue as to when she is due! *whew*


----------



## amystours

Let me see if I can get some of these critters up in an album so y'all (that is indeed a word here in the South) can check them out!


----------



## chandab

The hay and the mare and foal feed is a good place to start, go slow as you already mentioned, and see what this does for her before adding any more feed items to her diet, give it at least 2-3 weeks after she is on full feed to see what it is doing for her before adding more products.

The Life Design Mare and Foal instructions are to feed; 1/2-3/4# per 100# BW for late gestation. So, lets get a height on her, so we can at least estimate what she should weigh so we know how much we need to work her up to. [Nutrena now has a feed calculator on line, looks to be on each feed page (the feeding direction tab), so you should be able to plug in her weight and activity and it'll spit out an amount she should get. http://www.nutrenaworld.com/products/horses/life-design/mare-foal/index.jsp ]

If she hasn't been dewormed in awhile, start with a mild dewormer (dosed appropriately for her weight), like SafeGuard; and then two weeks later give her a dose of plain ivermectin. [You already have a couple minis, but in case you didn't know, do NOT give Quest (moxidectin) to minis; its mode of absorption and safety margin aren't compatible with minis.]


----------



## targetsmom

Welcome! Good advice so far and certainly you don't want to stress her any more with too rapid feed changes. But if you can get alfalfa cubes (soaked), I think that would be my next suggestion to add to her diet. The Calcium will help prevent ulcers, which she might be prone to from the stress of all the changes, and the extra calcium will also help her milk supply. Good luck with her! She is already lucky that she found you!

Mary


----------



## amystours

Busy morning here! Daughter and I both have eye appointments, need to replace a panel in the fence, and *may* bring the other Belgian and Clydesdale to the pasture in town. I'll have to watch them a while, but promise measurements and pics coming later!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Thank heavens you got her as soon as you did! The poor little girl! There's been a lot of great advice. It was smart to join this forum as the people here are awesome. They've been a big help to me too. Worming is a must, and safeguard is a great starter for a pregnant mare. I actually just used it on my mare Saturday.

She looks so terribly skinny... I'm glad you're able to feel the baby move for peace of mind. Mini's can have a lot of issues with foaling, but hopefully, she will do fine. It's a lot of work to take care of a rescue like that, so Koodos to you! I've been there, but it was with a 6 mo. Arab. You might also want to check her for lice, just in case.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I never visitied the marestare forum before because I don't breed. But I checked it out a few days ago, and you guys seem to be having so much fun, I had to come back for another visit!

Now that I've been introduced to some of the mares, I know I'll want to keep up with them and the foals.

One of the first things I'd consider with a thin, unknown horse is an equine dentist. The one I use here in OK travels all over the US. She is incredible. Do not know if dental work is acceptable for expectant mares, though.

Good luck with her; she has a beautiful face.


----------



## Eagle

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery Marsha


----------



## Never2Mini

Sure glad you rescued the little dear. She has such a cute face and kind eyes. Can't wait to watch her bloosom under your TLC.


----------



## amystours

She may very well need some dental work, especially with that overbite...our day just kept getting better and better. When daughter and I came out of eye doctor (I have to have bloody surgery!), the tire on my truck was flat! After running all over the southern United States this past month, I guess they (tires) just couldn't take any more! Got six brand new ones, so I REALLY hope there are no new minis down here needing homes! I can't use the tire excuse any more! Had to go get groceries cause we had NOTHING in the house, and I picked up wormer for everyone. I have a weight tape around here somewhere...would Cinnamon's pregnancy affect her results since she's underweight and the measurement is taken right behind her front legs?


----------



## amystours

Okay!! Update! She measured around 33 inches, and according to the weight tape, she weighs a bit under 225. Just wormed her, and she had to curl her lip at that! (I think it's cute when they do that).

Okay, today's pics!

New tires! (Hate buying tires...) truck is nasty cause there has been lots of rain here.






Met old Bert and Harley yesterday.






Meeting Bud today:






Here's Bud. Found as a baby in a slaughterhouse in Canada. A lady saved him, brought him to Oklahoma to train, and we bought him and will use him with our carriage business. Sweet, sweet horse. Only 5 years old, has gone through sooo much.






Backside of Miss Cinnamon today:






Side view today:






Okay, sorry about pic overload!





Edited to add: will get udder and hooha shots tonight when we stall her.


----------



## chandab

My complete total chunk of a 33.25" mare weighs in at 330# (actual scale weight), here's Dolly:




[Weighed about two weeks after pic was taken. She's been on a diet, and looks much better, can't weigh her til the snowbank is off the scale, so probably June.]

Here is Baybe, she's 32" tall; a bit chunky and likely prenant, she weighed 320# last Aug (pic from this Jan, so probably heavier):




Like I said mine are chunky, so I doubt your girl needs to be over 300#, but 250-275# would be a good goal to shoot for and see what she looks like when she gets close to that weight. [Weight tapes aren't overly accurate for minis, but are good for measuring changes in weight.]


----------



## amystours

Oh dear...I wormed her for 225#...hope I didn't mess anything up! Didn't want to under/over dose her, but she's getting adjusted to her new diet. The feed has added selenium, which I'm hoping is enough. I think this gal is the thinnest one on the whole forum. We did get to replace the panel on the fence today (see above pic with Bert), and they are all out getting clover. Another small concern...Cinnamon HATES to be locked up at night. The other two little ones are less than courteous to her, but she calls for them and paces a bit as soon as we stall her. I'm hoping that she adjusts to that and it doesn't stress her out. Camera is up and going, although we don't have it online just yet. Gotta work on that!

Chandab, you have some CUTE little chunks! And you're not sure if Baybe is expecting?? She looks huge to me! However, I would always rather see a heavy horsie than a boney pony!


----------



## amystours

Cinnamon's stall cam:


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Chanda -- you REALLY should feed Baybe -- she looks like she's wasting away! LOL


I know, its a shame isn't it?


----------



## chandab

amystours said:


> Oh dear...I wormed her for 225#...hope I didn't mess anything up! Didn't want to under/over dose her, but she's getting adjusted to her new diet.
> 
> Chandab, you have some CUTE little chunks! And you're not sure if Baybe is expecting?? She looks huge to me! However, I would always rather see a heavy horsie than a boney pony!


At the time of Baybe's weigh-in last August, I didn't know if she was pregnant; by the time of the picture in January, I'm pretty sure she is.

Deworming at 225# is probably just fine at this time, as we know she is thin and that's probably pretty close to her weight. When she is due for the ivermectin in 2 weeks, you might have to increase the dosage to her weight at that time. [A bit more accurate weight estimator is a formula in the LB info pages. There is also a weight chart, but I think that is for non-pregnant animals, since pregnancy does affect their shape. Here's a link:

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/misc/ The formula is right below the chart.]


----------



## Jamie Hunt

I love all the photos. She reminds me of my Misty. Maybe we're on a similar schedule. Too bad we don't know what it is!


----------



## amystours

Been busy today! Took the Belgian and the Clydesdale to the pasture in town so that they could meet their teammates. So much for working! One of the Belgian mares is in full blown heat, and would not stop pestering the new Belgian. There were kicks thrown and lots of squealing going on, so I didn't want to leave them in case someone got hurt. I kept busy in the tack room and around the carriages. After several hours, I took the truck for a lap around to see how everybody was doing. Things looked good, only squealing coming from hussy mare. Decided to go check the grave of a Standardbred we had to put to sleep in January (freak accident=broken leg), and *something* attempted to dig him up! Took off to find hubby (works with highway department) and got a load of dirt with quite a bit of clay. Came on back and started filling in the holes on Rock's grave. Don't want any more broken legs! Just finished that up, now about to take the open air trolley out for a sorority group. I won't be home till late to update on Cinnamon, but she's being watched!

Hope y'all have a great rest of today!





Oh, and I'm ready to see new babies!! Who's next??


----------



## amystours

Today's pics were tough to get. This little mare has obviously not been handled much. Hooha shots are tough (she just moves away), and udder shots are next to impossible! Now her udder seems to be a bit more filled out than it has been previously (according to touch), but I still cannot express even a drop.

Belly shot:






Caught a yawn!






Best I could do with an udder:






And hooha shot...I'm not exactly sure what constitutes an "elongated" hooha...






Opinions? Advice?


----------



## amystours

Last night, she rubbed her butt often, had the Flehmen display going on for a while, pawed and slept. This is so hard when you have no numbers to go on. From the back, she still looks round to me. Like I mentioned last post, there are udder changes, but I can't express a drop.


----------



## Eagle

She looks good and is moving forward. Her hooha looks good too, being that she is nervous she is screwing it up when you look but it looks like it is getting long. All my pics are on my old pc so give me 5 mins whilst I fire it up


----------



## Eagle

Normal 


elongated 


Normal 


elongated


----------



## momofmany

Oh my goodness, she is adorable! She looks like my rescue mini



The chestnut rescue surprise baby sisters lol!


----------



## amystours

That's so awesome!! Thank you for the pictures!! Will attempt again today. She never offers to kick or anything, she just doesn't want you back there!


----------



## amystours

Hooha light pink today, doesn't seem as much udder development. Guess we will still keep on truckin!


----------



## Riverrose28

Hi there, my name is Terry, my mare that was due has already foaled, she was the only one due this year. Sorry to but in, but, did you get any papers with this mare? I don't know where you got her, but if she measures in at 31"s I may know who she is. I'm not sure as so many chestnut mares look the same. The mare I'm thinking of has an impressive pedigree and also has the blue boy head type, if you know what I mean. If you take a head shot from the side with the fourlock pulled over and one from the front with the forelock pulled over I might be of some assistance. You can PM me if you would rather. I don't want to butt in, just help.


----------



## Riverrose28

I'm butting in again, just remembered something. I'm hoping this is not the same mare, but the mare I'm thinking of had a very strange habit, she would stop eating grain and roll around, does this one do that? As for the blue boy head, there will be a dome forehead.


----------



## amystours

Hi Terry! She measures 33". Her body condition doesn't look like (to me anyway), that she would have impressive bloodlines! She has crooked legs, and her head isn't really domed. She does take a bite of her feed, walk around a bit, and then come back for another bite. I got her last week just south of Fort Worth.


----------



## Riverrose28

Oh thank goodness, she looks just like a mare I knew that a very reputable breeder had with Blue Boy bloodlines but was only 31"s as I measured her and bred her. Some of thes chestnut mares look alike with their crooked facial strips.


----------



## amystours

Okay, I have another silly question...Cinnamon has been "winking" quite often. Is there any significance to this? I'm not finding much online.


----------



## amystours

Nothing new to report here...we are getting a small bag, but she's still not ready. Hooha still light pink, not really V shaped (y'all should see the quarter horse down the road!! Her V is almost a perfect point!), she has some relaxing near tail, but she is underweight, so hard to tell. She tested over 8 on pH last night, so will check again tomorrow evening.


----------



## amystours

WE HAVE CHANGES!!! I don't know if it's my eyes WANTING to see a high number, but I'm seeing SOMETHING. Her pH is still around 8.4.


----------



## amystours

Here she is in her "leg warmers"


----------



## countrymini

Cutie


----------



## amystours

So far, we've gotten 50 pounds of a good mare and foal feed into her. I slowly started adding just a wee bit of beet pulp in with it. Don't want her gaining weight too fast, but don't want little one sucking her down to nothing!

She is restless tonight. Pacing, scratching her bottom on the stall, the occasional nip at the belly...but the pH is still high!! Guess the "no sleep" period is about to start for me, huh?

Opinions? Advice? Reassurance? Permission to sleep? Or not?


----------



## Eagle

wowshe looks soooo much better, you can't see her ribs or backbone anymore



Well done with her



I love the new hairdo, does she have some pj's for nighttime?

Can you post some more pics as she is at a funny angle in the last one


----------



## AnnaC

Yes some more pics would be useful, but she is looking so much better - well done you!

I didn't realise you had warm enough weather for clipping - but with the internet bringing us all so close, I tend to forget that we live worlds apart and have many different weather systems! LOL!! Put it down to old age!!


----------



## amystours

Hello all!



She spent most of last night pacing and pawing. Still nothing! Before I let her out for the day, I'll be testing her milk again, more for reassurance on my part.

It has been pleasantly warm here, but I am in the process of making fleece blankies just in case. Think we may get some rain in the next day or two, and it may bring a little cooler weather with it. I have my patterns cut, just need to sew the outer liner to the fleece and attach the straps. Even have a tiny one in progress for the wee one!

Will definitely take more pics when I go to let her out of her stall! Stay tuned!





On a different note, the quarter horse down the road was "due" yesterday. She's a predictable mare and usually goes by the book. Guess she's waiting for the rain! Pointy, pointy belly on her. I can almost visualize how baby is sitting in her.


----------



## amystours

Miss Thing wouldn't be still this morning! Her clip job looks horrid, but blades were getting dull and she was getting antsy. Gotta remember she hadn't been handled too much before we got her. She did wonderful, considering.

Side belly:






Back view:






Top (?) View:






Right side:


----------



## amystours

I decided to wait to test milk. She didn't feel like she had much of a bag, so I'll just wait till this afternoon.


----------



## Eagle

bless her skinny little body. Thank goodness she has found you.


----------



## amystours

She's getting there!



Keeping her fed well, and she's due for her ivermectin worming (following the Safeguard) on Monday. I like to think that was some of the issue.

Anyway, I was mocking up her blankie (you see I still have several minor adjustments before attaching the shell and straps)...do yall see the bald looking area by her mane? It was "there", but became much more noticeable after she was clipped. She has really flaky skin in places, and the guy we got her from said the horses like to chew on each other, and that's what caused that. We decided dude was crazy, and put some medicated shampoo on it.

Does someone have any clue what this could be? The vet will likely stop by in the next day or two to check her out, but was hoping for suggestions.

Snap, forgot to attach the pic!


----------



## Eagle

It looks like she has rubbed herself sore, it could be that she put her head under a fence to eat something on the other side and if she was starving doing that often enough would have made her sore. Each country uses different things but I swear by olive oil. I bet if you rubbed that in daily within a week it will be gone. Does she rub at all?

oh and I love her rug


----------



## amystours

Have some in the pantry!!! Going to try it out!! She does rub. Seemed to more last night than usual, but I was attributing that to the clipping, and aggravating her dry skin, or whatever it is.


----------



## Eagle

Have you checked her for lice?


----------



## amystours

No ma'am. Would that look like little fleas or something? Or is it like a mange and you need to do a skin scraping?

Never tried to post a video before, but Cinnamon must have been feeling GOOD today, lol

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/20130321_142324.mp4

I don't know which link to copy!!


----------



## Eagle

Lice are like flees, if you have a close up look at her now she is clipped you can probably see them if they are there if not get some cellotape (the wide one )

tape....bmp

cut of a few strips, spray a little vinegar and then after a few seconds stick the tape on ad pull it off (like leg waxing) if she has lice they should stick to the tape.

Thanks for the video, she looks great and it looks like your pinto wants to be her friend


----------



## amystours

Tape! Who'd have thought? IF that is the case, what is the treatment?

The other two guys are such characters...they thought she was a different horse, without all that hair! She was feeling frisky, amd the other two had a belly full of treats, so they were actually on good behavior. Unsure if Sammy is in it, but you can see his back legs are still not clipped...he's a VIOLENT kicker, lol


----------



## Eagle

If she has lice you can buy a powder to put on all over which is great to use in the winter. You should test her soon so you have time to get rid of them before baby arrives. If she has them you will have to treat all the others and the stalls





Even the noisy dog


----------



## chandab

I use this to treat for lice on the horses, and its safe for dairy, beef, horses, cats and dogs. Its ProZap insectrin dust: http://www.horsehealthusa.com/details/Prozap-Insectrin-Dust/89-10.html I used to get it at American Livestock, but they went out of business, so I've been having trouble finding a quick source for the livestock dust in the little shaker can (easy to find the spray, large dust containers for dust bags, and the liquid).


----------



## amystours

Noisy dog!!!






Indeed!! My mother manages to keep every stray that shows up/gets dropped off! We call her the Old River Rescue. She has eight dogs, and only two of them are purebreds. She said the mutts make better dogs anyway, but even the vet has started giving her a discount, because she has so many!

In all seriousness though, I was browsing through pics on my phone, and came across this one. This is where we got Cinnamon from, and her feet looked exactly the same. I didn't have permission to post the picture (I didn't NOT have permission, either!



), but there are no identifiable markings or anything, so I assumed this was okay. If it isn't, please let me know and I'll happily remove it! I just had to shake my head after looking at this. I want to go back and get all the rest of them. Think there were six or seven more mares (all expecting, I'm sure), and a stallion.


----------



## amystours

Thank you, Chanda! I went out and looked, and all I'm seeing are huge skin flakes. I will attempt to take a close-up picture of the main flaky area to see what y'all see.


----------



## amystours

Renee:

This one is for you! This is our other Haflinger, Pat. He's now 8 years old. We got him and Ike from Missouri when they were 2. There was a huge pasture with about forty of them running around. Old cowboy we called "Pappy" pointed and said he wanted "that one", and "that one". They weren't even halter broken. Such willingness to learn, and such sweet dispositions (to people! Other horses are a whole 'nother can of worms...)


----------



## Wings

Good on you for giving her an upgrade in life!


----------



## Eagle

Diane, you are a scream





Pat is just adorable, he has sucha kind eye



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## amystours

Y'all are making me itch now... <shudder>


----------



## Wings

And I must insist on more pictures of giant hairy horses.


----------



## amystours

Wings...you asked for it!! Giant hairy horses are my other passion!

Here's my heart and soul. This is Sampson, a 14 year old Belgian.
















Here is Dale, our 25 year old Percheron, "helping" mom with the gate!






This is Bud, our Clydesdale. He was found as a baby in a slaughterhouse in Canada, ready to go through the chute. He is now 5 years old.






Now we have Beau, our big boy! Put it this way...I'm almost 5'10"...






Enjoy!





Cinnamon was still 200ppm on Calcium tonight, but pH was still waaayyy high.


----------



## chandab

Your big boys are beautiful.


----------



## amystours

I messed up...here are the ones that wouldn't post:

Beau:






And Brandy with her last foal. Lost Ollie at two weeks old from unknown causes. Brandy is now 17 and semi-retired.






Wasn't for lack of a dinner bucket:






Thank yall!! I know everyone here likes to look at hoohas and boobies, so figured Brandy's udder would get some oohs and aahs!


----------



## Wings

LOVELY!



:wub


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I love your hairy furkids - thanks so much for posting the pics. So sorry you lost little Ollie, such a beautiful little man.


----------



## Eagle

wow they are gorgeous, they must look crazy big near the minis



Do you want to see the Haflingers I had?


----------



## amystours

Always, always, ALWAYS love horsie pics!!

There's a picture of Beau and Cinnamon standing somewhat together I think on the first page. It was across that fence panel we replaced. She could easily walk right underneath him.


----------



## amystours

Here's a picture I got yesterday of a very pitiful looking Cinnamon. Poor little girl. I can't wait till she fills out like she is supposed to.


----------



## amystours

Let's end on a happy note...then I need to get busy making brownies for my daughter.

Here's Brandy and her first foal, Daisy. They pull together as a team.






Pat and Ike doing what Haflingers do...lol






This is my daughter's mare. Sweet, sweet thing.






And some of the rest of the gang.






Okay, I'll quit clogging up the feed now!


----------



## Eagle

ok you asked for it





This is Eva the day I went to try her at age 3








At 4 years old







Age 5


----------



## Eagle

Us competing at an Endurance







on the way to the vet check, she was worn out bless her but we won (even beat the arabs)


----------



## Eagle

This is Nero, 3 year old stallion (my big baby) Sorry about UGLY ex hubby in the pic


----------



## Eagle

Sorry for the overload


----------



## chandab

Pat and Ike doing what Haflingers do...lol






Put in a pic of my "mini Haflinger", Tana; she's got the color and darn near the build. It was fun to see the pics side-by-side.


----------



## Eagle

All she needs is the blaze and she could be a Haflinger



She is adorable


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> All she needs is the blaze and she could be a Haflinger
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable


Do all Haflinger have face white? I've not seen many, just in pics, so just don't know. Tana has almost no white, just the tiny faintest star; and her daddy was a leopard appy, so what happened to her color?


----------



## amystours

GORGEOUS!!!! And beat Arabians in endurance??? What a huge heart she must have!

Ugly ex-husband??? Too funny! But the other stud is a handsome man... 

Chanda, that right there is cute, I don't care who ya are!! What a sweet looking face! !


----------



## Eagle

These are the hills of Hafling. Even though it was August it was freezing cold and windy due to the altitude. Beautiful place and I told my ex it was his fault that I bought 2 haflingers after that holiday, he should have taken us to the Maldives cos it would have been cheaper


----------



## amystours

Omgoodness!!! What a lovely place!!! I've never been out of the Southern United States (how CAN I with all the critters?!?!), but I would have to put that place as a must-see!

I don't know if *all* Haffies have white on their face...most do, but I want to say I saw a team on horseclicks that may have had a solid face...I think it's just more common to see blazes/stripes than not.


----------



## Eagle

Yes that is correct, White on the face is common but not a necessity to the breed.

Haflingers.bmp


----------



## Wings

I might have missed what she's eating but I thought I'd suggest some oil, especially rice bran oil if you can get a hold of it. I use it in various amounts in a lot of my feeds and it is a fantastic and safe way to condition on a horse without adding bulk, so great for broodmares and rescues which you're little darling is.


----------



## amystours

I think I did see some type of rice bran oil at TSC...maybe a Dumor brand? Hmm. Is it okay to introduce that now? She is on Life Design Mare and Foal, and we just (couple of days ago) started with small amounts of beet pulp.

On a different note, I saw no creepy crawlies on her anywhere, so took the olive oil out there and gave her a good rubbing right there where she is missing a section of her mane.

Tonight when I tested her, there are no new changes. The strips are still showing between 100-200 ppm calcium, but that pH was still way high. A bit more stingy tonight too, she only gave me half a cc.

*sigh* ...are we EVER gonna have a baby???


----------



## chandab

Amystours is your name Amy? Or is that just a forum name?

Anyway, I saw your post on the back porch, didn't want to post there, but wanted to let you know, that to a point that rule doesn't apply here in the Nutty Nursery; we love pics and don't mind if they aren't terribly informative about the thread in question. [but, yes do follow all those rules on all other forums.]


----------



## Wings

But be careful, once you share pics they never let you stop!!!



:rofl The Aunties still demand pics of my 2011 and 2012 foals!

The oil should be safe to add in now, just like anything increase the amount over time so her system gets used to it. Oil provides about 3 times the energy of a comparable weight of grain and horses are very good at digesting it. I use the 350mL is equal to 1kg of oats. Not sure what that is in your strange American measurements






LOL! But might help you as a guide. I usually start off with about a 1/4 cup mixed into the feed and go from there.

I'm a bit of an oil fan! Great for glossy coats as well.


----------



## Eagle

I agree Bree, bran oil would be very good for her dry skin. I use my childrens medicine measuring cup to start off with.


----------



## amystours

Hi Chanda, yep, I'm Amy. I didn't want to be tarred and feathered and booted out of one of the best forums I've ever been in!



oh well, now I know!!

On a serious note, I will pick up some oil today. She's been in a good mood, and has started anticipating feeding times. She nickers and actually finishes her meals. Previously, she would take a bite, make two or three laps around the stall, and repeat. Maybe it was all adjustments to the new environment and new feed.

We do have to separate EVERYONE so there won't be confrontations. Cinnamon eats in her stall, and the other two minis have their feed pans at opposite ends of the lot. We have to let the old Percheron into the lot to eat, because the Haflinger will run him off. He gets to eat on his side of the fence. Old Dale doesn't think much of the minis, but all he does is pin his ears at them, and they leave him alone. I don't think he could kick if he wanted to. You talk about make a MESS when he eats!! We soak his food (and his beet pulp), and he's worse than a toddler! Has it all over his mouth and face!

Anyway, I have a big wedding to do this afternoon with the trolley, (supposed to pour rain all day), and they have requested a horse and the wedding carriage for after the reception...at 11 pm!! REALLY hope Cinnamon doesn't decide to domino before I get back!


----------



## amystours

Does anyone have a really good picture of a "normal" rear end and a "relaxed" rear end? Near the tailhead, I mean. I think Cinnamon is going to be tough to tell on that one because of her poor body condition. She never has offered much resistance in picking her tail up, so that's kinda hard for me to go on.

This is what we have so far:


----------



## amystours

Here's today's belly:






Other side:






Back side today (March 23):






Back side March 11:






Back side March 15:






And Ike...such a good boy for the farrier!!


----------



## Eagle

What do her udder and hooha look like? I will go through my pics and see if I can find some relaxed rears for you


----------



## amystours

No change and no change, Renee.



I'll be in town most of the afternoon, but will get pics of both for you when I put her in for the night, maybe 8 or so.


----------



## amystours

Here's some dinner buckets...she didn't want me messing with her tail tonight. I've been doing a wedding in town, amd my mother stalled her and fed her already, so she was less than cooperative.






Got a half cc of milk (less than cooperative, remember). Color was watery white, not really sticky. She tested 100 on calcium and 8.0 on pH. Seems like the calcium has been hovering around 200 for a couple of days, but the pH has been almost neon pink. Tonight, it's not quite 8.4, but not 7.8 either, so I'll just say around 8.0.

Opinions??? I can't post the emoticon with the little "please" sign from my phone, so PLEEEEZZZEE????


----------



## amystours

I just looked at SugaryCharms girl, and her udder is jealousy-evoking!!!


----------



## Eagle

Ok so I failed, I haven't got any good rear end pics as my girls are always just so fluffy plus a little (ok a lot) on the fat side, so it is hard to tell. I agree though Amy with her being so skinny I doubt there will be any change. Her tummy has moved down and forward which is a good sign



As she was so neglected until not long ago we might not be able to rely on her milk either so I think the best thing to keep an eye on will be her hooha. Keep checking to see when it turns red/dark pink. Any chance you could take a pic for us?





How did the wedding go yesturday? Did the weather pic up? There is an Italian saying that says "a wet bride is a lucky bride" well it poured down when I got married and look where that got me



I think we should change it to "wet bride should do a runner !"





Happy Sunday all


----------



## amystours

Hey guys!! Been a hectic morning here. Fire Department from town called and said we had a horse out, so had to shag it to town. Of course, it was Pat (Haflinger)...standing across from his pasture in neighbor's yard. Took my jacket off, tossed it around his neck, amd walked him on back. Then the fun part...finding the hole (s) he escaped from. Finally got all that fixed, so about to run next door to Mom's to get y'alls pictures so I won't be tarred and feathered, lol

Wedding went without a hitch last night. Groom from Alabama, bride from Texas, and they bought a house in Arkansas...and wedding in Louisiana! Took Sampson out with the carriage since he is the most reliable, and everything was going good until the bride and groom come out. Most people throw rice, birdseed, bubbles, or even use sparklers (which I have forbidden in my contract if they use one of my horses), but they threw BEADS, like this was Mardi Gras!! I was freaking out, intercepting beads so they wouldn't hit Sampson. He did relatively well considering, and he was in the huge Mardi Gras parade here last month, but STILL!!

ANYWHO, sorry for rambling, I'm off next door!!


----------



## AnnaC

Naughty Pat!! LOL!!

But WELL DONE to Sampson - what a good boy!! Glad the weddding went so well too.





Hurry up with those pics!!


----------



## countrymini

Looking through your pictures on the page before and get down to the farrier one and not paying much attention to the horse think whoa, the farrier is tiny! Then realised the horse was your haflinger


----------



## amystours

Haha!!! Farrier IS tiny, but not quite that small! He just turned 18 years old. His brother did our horses for years, until he moved to Florida. This guy did all his training in Florida, and is so amazing with the horses. If he has a question about something, he doesn't hesitate to call someone and ask, as opposed to acting like he knows. He also does some driving for me during the Christmas season.

Okay, pics!! Nothing much to look at, doesn't look "relaxed" to me, and you can tell how horrible her clip job is, and how "off" her tail patch is! 

From above:







From behind:






From behind again:






Hooha:






And just because I'm SOOOO aggravated at all this POLLEN!! My car is supposed to be BLACK!! And all the horses have yellow noses and boogers!


----------



## amystours

Today's pics...not much changed, if at all.

Back view:






Side view:






Hooha:






And I walked out to discover my daughter had managed to scramble up on old Dale, out in the big pasture. I had to let them in so Dale could eat.






Anyway, hooha still pink, milk test still the same (100ppm CA+, 8.4 pH). I'm ready for SOME change!


----------



## amystours

Oh!!! And Renee, wasn't that you telling me to try olive oil on that spot on her mane?? I'll be John Brown if that isn't working!! Looks better already!!

And TSC is still out of bran oil...will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Wings

Agree with giving the vet a heads up just in case. Better safe then sorry!

Has Pat done the escape trick before or is this a first for him?


----------



## Eagle

amystours said:


> Oh!!! And Renee, wasn't that you telling me to try olive oil on that spot on her mane?? I'll be John Brown if that isn't working!! Looks better already!!
> 
> And TSC is still out of bran oil...will try again tomorrow!


The Italians are good for 2 things Wine



and olive oil



I am glad it is helping her, I love the stuff and use it on my hair once a month. What do you think of my mane?


----------



## Wings

But if you were going to pick any 2 things to be good for then what a great pair of things to pick!


----------



## amystours

Hey!! That looks awesome! Maybe I'll have to try it on mine!! I have an issue with very dry hair. Mine is also long, more than midway down my back when I straighten it. Yours looks very thick and shiny!

And Wings, it's ALWAYS Pat that finds somewhere to escape. He's also the one you have to tie his lead rope a certain way, not just a simple quick release, because he can easily get that loose. And gates?? You have to put a chain with a snap on them, not a bolt lock. Ike is a mouthy horse too. I think Haflingers are known for their dexterity and Houdini-like tendencies. When you finally go find them, either in a neighbor's yard, or behind the barn dragging their lead rope, their little faces look sooo innocent!! They look at you like, "what? I was just coming to check this out for you, so you wouldn't have to!"

Cold as all get out here. 28 this morning. I know it's nothing compared to negative wind chills and all, but anytime it's below 75, I'm cold! Want to stay cuddled up in bed all day, but that's not gonna happen.





Good thing is, this is our Easter snap, and it will be back in the mid 70's before the weekend!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Haflingers are famous for their magical escapes. My stallion Nero used to get out and then let his friends out too



We actually called the police cos the stallions were alwasy found out during our lunch break. We were very careful not to put the boys out at the same time in breeding season to avoid any fights. The police suggested we put a cam up to see who was entering the property, so you can imagine all the laughs we had when we found out who the colprit was



Stupid boy never let any of the girls out just his buddies


----------



## amystours

Hilarious!!! Hope there were no major fights. Aren't they SUCH characters? Both of these will spook and come unglued at a new trash bag sitting on the curb, waiting for pickup, but will calmly stand there when a fire truck with sirens blaring passes them within inches of their noses.

Pat is definitely our comic relief at work. The draft horses just stand there and nap when we aren't busy, but Pat looks all around, and whinnies at almost everyone. He even does that on tours sometimes. Folks always get a kick out of him.

And Ike is retired from work. He foundered once pretty badly, so he is used for my mom's doctor's buggy, and as a light riding horse for my daughter.


----------



## SummerTime

Amy,

My sister and I love Haflingers!! We actually found 2 brothers, they were weanlings in our little town. They were so sickly, under weight and full of worms! We bought them for $100 each and they were GORGEOUS by the time they were 2 yrs old. We ended up having to sell them sadly



BUT they went to a guy in Houston that is training them to drive. He is over the Houston Rodeo whatever and he will be training them for the grand entry of the rodeo... Kinda cool... anyway thats my halfie story!!

Yours are BEEEUUUtiful!!!

Oh and we sold them for $2500 for the pair! not bad after buying them for $100!! Saved their lives and then made a little money.. we cried like little babies when they left but its great to know they went to an awesome home!


----------



## amystours

That's so awesome!!! I have trouble selling horses. I've sold one in my life, and I ended up buying her back when she was being mistreated and not fed properly. We keep ours till they die, even the carriage horses. They work so hard for us, then it is the least I could do to ensure they have a great retirement! The old Percheron my daughter is on (previous page), he's 25 and has been retired almost three years. His weight is going down fast, but teeth are good. We have started soaking all his feed, and have added beet pulp and weight builder.

Just for fun, here's our troublemaker today:











And for good measure, here is Cinnamon this morning. This is the FIRST thing she does every morning when we let her out out of her stall!






Whoops, I did the wrong pic! Do I see a *small* udder developing???


----------



## SummerTime

I still cry when I see my Shiner's picture come up on the computer



, but sometimes life isn't fair.....

He doesn't look like a trouble maker to me at all!!! He is soooooo adorable!!!

I also feed my 22yr old TWH beet pulp, he has horrible teeth, apparently no one ever took care of them in his life



He is missing a couple of teeth and I'm having a hard time keeping weight on him.

I see an udder there for sure!!


----------



## amystours

Yes, but yours got a great home!! Happy homes make all the difference in the world!

Pat got out of the pasture the other day, so that's where the "troublemaker" comment came from! 

As for Dale, he's missing a couple, but good for his age I guess. We actually got Dale from a guy in Marshall (or was it Jefferson?). Dale is a Texas horse, lol

Yay for boobies!!!! I wanna just reach in and get that baby! Guess it needs to "cook" a little longer.


----------



## SummerTime

Here is Shady, this one was my sisters.


----------



## AnnaC

All your horses are beautiful and I love it that you keep them through their retirement - I love doing that too!

I see boobies!


----------



## Wings

What a beautiful trouble maker.

I have a 2yr old mini gelding who must have the soul of a Haflinger. I think the Aunties here have been hearing about Derby's Houdini routine for as long as I've been here



:rofl He likes to upstage me as often as possible


----------



## Eagle

yep I see boobies too



Thanks for sharing the pics girls, I really miss my Haflingers. They both went to really good homes, I castrated the boy and he now works with disabled kids and my little girl is a pasture ornament for an older lady that adores her.


----------



## countrymini

She is just beautiful!


----------



## amystours

What a pretty little lady!!!! Haflingers have the personalities of toddlers...the curiosity, the meddling, and yes, even the temper tantrums sometimes! Haha!!

And let's hear it for BOOBIES!! Okay, between wanting to rub an udder picture to rejoicing about an udder, I think I need more sleep!


----------



## amystours

Tonight's pics:


----------



## Eagle

Amy a french plait like that is a great idea, as she moves it you will be able to see how relaxed her hooha is without touching her.




plus it looks so pretty. Just remember to take it out as soon as she has passed the placenta as a plaited tail can be a mean whip to a stagering new baby


----------



## amystours

I saw you posted that on another topic, and I'm so glad you did, because the thought wouldn't have crossed my mind! Do we look like we are getting ANYWHERE?? All the pics almost look the same to me!


----------



## Morganite

Amy, all of your horses are beautiful. Living near Houston, TX, I see many minis that need a good rescuing. I have also seen so many with hoofs like the little white mare that you showed many pages back. Cinnamon is a very lucky girl and she is coming along nicely. You are definitely on the right track with her. Olive Oil is great for everything. I used it on our neighbors dog that was loosing all of it's hair after I washed her with Betadene wash. It also works great in human hair too. I bought a mini filly two months ago and I have the vet coming to do an ultra sound on her to see if she is preggers or just chubby. She is bigger than my black mini due the end of April. The wash didn't make the poor dog lose her hair, the poor dog looked like she was dying lying on their deck. Since animal control wouldn't do anything with it, I did. I have them using olive oil on her everyday. Her hair is growing back and she is looking like the pretty lab she once was. Yellow pollen is everywhere. I am not sure where the piles of pollen are coming from? It is like it is falling from the sky like snow.


----------



## amystours

Aw, what cuties!!! The people were not tending to their dog, and they are now? What were they going to do with her?? Thank goodness she had you as her guardian angel!!

The more I think about it, the more I regret not bringing all the mares home. I have a four horse draft trailer, so six or seven minis would have easily fit...Cinnamon just looked the worst. There was a tiny white mare (maybe 29"?) that was wider than she was tall. She was dragging a long rope, and when I picked it up to lead her toward me, she practically sat down against the pressure. She was totally wild, I don't understand how they got a halter on her to begin with. I wonder about the rest of them often, and sometimes want to call and ask about them...basically how many dead foals and mares they had. They were not going to attend the births. They said horses can do it all on their own. *sigh*


----------



## Eagle

She looks as though she is making slow progress which is what we want, baby needs to stay inside as long as possible as mum wasn't fed correctly for so long. Now she is under your care both baby and mum are receiving all the nutrition they need. I know it is frustrating but it is better to wait a little longer and get a strong healthy baby





We feel your pain


----------



## amystours

Y'all are so right, of course!



I just don't have much patience. I'm terrified I'm going to miss the birth, and in her condition, I'm scared something is going to go bad wrong with her and/or baby. *sigh*. Guess I'll keep up with daily pics!!

Is it time to start posting "inside" hooha pics? Or not quite yet?


----------



## Eagle

Yes a hooha pic will give us somethig to compare her to as she progresses


----------



## amystours

Here's today's udder and hooha:











Looks about the same as it has been...udder a little bigger, but wasn't counting on that as a "for sure" sign.


----------



## Eagle

Hello Morganite and welcome. Please feel free to join us and help with your preggo mare/s

Renee


----------



## Wings

She looks like she's moving along nicely


----------



## amystours

Looking at that last picture, I'm sitting here thinking, "Good Lord, what if i need to go in after a leg or something that doesn't present properly?? That doesn't look like enough room for my big ole fingers!"

Poor girl, hope she does okay! Doesn't need that on top of everything else!


----------



## Morganite

Hello Everyone & Good Evening.

I was checking Va ge gees early evening. Zecora, the light colored one definitely looks a lot like the March 26th photo of Cinnamon above. Misty, the black mare looks more firm as the 24th photo. I will get some photos too and post. I was also browsing an older discussion pertaining to a young female mini getting preggers at nine months? I am going to check Zecora's teeth and get a more accurate age for her. Another person said they brought one home at 1 1/2 yrs. old and she foaled three days later. Much like Amy, I do not know a lot of information about Zecora. The woman I purchased her from owns a sale barn, and the owner left the poor little thing behind when she didn't sell. Little fart, was helping me do yard work. I had a dead palm in my wagon cart and she pulled it out of the cart. I am chasing her down telling her, "Give me that, she is making a game of it running me all over the yard trying to get it. Eventually she felt sorry for me and brought it back to me. They do enjoy gardening and playtime.

Amy, no they were not taking care of her. I told them it doesn't take much to remedy the poor dog and if they can't afford her give her up. I don't understand why animal rescue groups won't intervene? I gave them some of my wash an bought them a bottle of olive oil to continue. Ah keep in mind that our thoughts are very powerful! Positive Thinking. Cinnamon will have an easy, textbook delivery


----------



## amystours

Don't we love our little characters so?? They are such little comedians! Do you have a thread started for your mares with all the hooha shots and stuff? Haha!

These are the mares you posted before, right?


----------



## amystours

Okay, another BORING update, lol

Backside: (see how much she's been rubbing her butt??)






Udder:






Udder from back:






Hooha: (is that RELAXING pink I'm seeing????)






Inside: sorry for blurry pic, she moved...


----------



## Eagle

She is looking great as Diane said



and judging by that edema in front of her udder I bet she is going to bag up wonderfully inspite her terrible ordeal before finding you. I was worried that her malnutrition was going to be a problem but she really looks great. I know it is a long slow process Amy but believe me, bottle feeding a foal every 30 mins in an absolute nightmare. Last year I barely had time to go potty


----------



## amystours

Okay, here we go for this evening!! I see I have LOTS of posts to read to catch up...been working at the pasture in town all day.

Here's today's:

Hooha:






Inside: (omgoodness, is it REDDENING????)






Color of milk: (which was VERY sticky tonight. Forgot to taste...remembered as I poured it out!!)






What's y'alls opinion???? Should I be watching closely tonight?? She was flehming and scratching her butt, but that's nothing new.


----------



## amystours

Oh!! I forgot to tell yall!! According to the weight tape, she weighs 270 now! I know yall said they are not accurate for minis, but she taped at 225 when we first got her!! Hopefully some of that is HER, and not all baby. Since I measured just behind her front legs, none of the "baby weight" should be there.

When baby is finally here, I'm going back to the measuring formula and doing it the right way...thanks so much, again, for posting the link!


----------



## amystours

Omgoodness! I checked calcium and pH right at 6:00 before we went to eat. It is now 9:30, amd something told me to go check her again before bedtime...calcium shot up from 100 to 400, but her pH is still high.

Opinions PLEEEEEZZZEEEE????


----------



## amystours

Wow!! Now I'm nervous, lol. Will go out again around 11 and see what we have then. Didn't that last hooha pic look a little more red?? I dunno, maybe I'm just going nuts like everyone else who's expecting!!! Haha!


----------



## SummerTime

Oh my! If she has her baby before Summer has hers I'm going to come down there and....!!! JUST KIDDING!!! SO exciting!!! Keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## amystours

But yours has *such* a rubbable udder, lol!!!

However, I see where Bonny's mare had elevated calcium for a few days now...she's likely to domino tonight, right??


----------



## SummerTime

Lol! It's not to rubbable when shes reaching around and trying to take a chunk out of ya!


----------



## amystours

Um, yeah...getting a chunk taken out of me would certainly discourage udder rubbing, lol

11:00 pH check shows no changes. Guess I may go check her again around 3 or so. Will also try to get another hooha pic to see if anything has changed back there.


----------



## AnnaC

If she is getting more coloured in her vulva and her milk is sticky, then I'm afraid that I would be doing a lot more regular checks on her from now on. Due to her past treatment/condition she may well be lacking in the energy needed to deliver the foal quickly and may be very exhausted afterwards. Any help you can give her at delivery time will be essential - and dont forget those nice warm mushy small feeds given regularly afterwards to help her regain some strength.

Again, with her past history she may not have many of the 'final' signs or those that are obvious could change fast at the last minute, so watching her really closely may be your only option! Good luck.


----------



## amystours

Oh, then by all means, I will be checking more regularly!

On another note, my neighbor just called me, so I ran down there, amd this is what they just had:






This was the mare that was "due" the 20th. She has another one "due" April 5th.

Anna, I'm terrified something will go wrong with my mare...I just want to get her foal here safely, and get her pert and happy again. I love hearing advice and suggestions, and you guys are the absolute best source I've found!!


----------



## amystours

I guess here's where I start my sleepless nights!! I checked on her often last night, but didn't get another sample until this morning. Still 400 on calcium, still 8.5 on pH.

Belly shot: she's not standing square, but looks like to me she has V'd some and may have moved forward??






Hooha:






Inside:


----------



## SummerTime

Morning Amy, the picture of the baby is so cute! I'm betting 100% it's going to turn gray!

Your little mare is so cute and is looking so good!


----------



## amystours

Good morning!! And how is Miss Fuzzy Udder this morning???

Everyone last night was debating if that baby would turn grey!! I didn't ask about the sire, but that would be neat to put into the color calculator. These are racehorses, and you can't really tell from the pic, but that's a big mare and a big baby! Those long clumsy legs just kill me!! Was so hard to get a decent picture with him (maybe) wobbling all over in the dark!

Cinnamon is going to start keeping me up nights I guess. I hope I don't have to do like you and stay up a month!! Are you feeling any better today??

Rained here this morning, but sun is peeking out now, so hopefully will have a pretty day. Unfortunately, think there is a chance of rain all week. Oh well, bring on the grass!


----------



## SummerTime

Feeling worse this morning =( I could barely go out to feed.

As far as the little baby goes if there is even one little white hair above his eyes, he will be gray! One of my horsey mentors and friend (she was in her 80's) taught me that. I had a bay mare that had a baby, the dad was gray. The baby looked completely bay but had two little white hairs above his eyes and sure enough he turned out a gorgeous gray!

Judging by that little guys legs, he's a gray for sure! ( hope I'm right! I sure do sound sure! Lol )

Oh and miss fuzzy udders aka Dolly Parton is exactly the same... Ugh


----------



## amystours

Bless your heart!! I can't imagine a worse time to be sick!! It's all the staying up late. I'll have to tell Neighbor what you said! One of them said it would, one said it wouldn't! I'm definitely going to keep taking pics of it to show you the changes.

Poor gal. I bet she's miserable with a full and tight udder. Going to keep a close eye on Cinnamon now. I've read sooooo many differemt things about that calcium reading!! Still waiting on pH, but from what I understand, that can happen quickly!


----------



## Eagle

My foals that greyed out (is that even a word lol) didn't have the shading that this foal has so I am not so sure. What colour was daddy? I can post pic of my foals that greyed out if you like.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I wish I had known that tip when my neighbor bought her foal 10 yrs ago. We didnt' know what on earth he was, but he had gray hairs here and there. She thought he was trying to turn roan. Now, it makes sense to me, because he did go gray!


----------



## Eagle

The googles are a dead give away. I had a perfect example of that. Here he is at birth, at 4 months and at 2 years


----------



## Gone_Riding

oh, whoa! That's cooll!


----------



## amystours

Wow!!!! I did look for goggles last night, but didn't see any. When I run down there a little later on, I'm going to ask what color Daddy is.

Such a dramatic change!! Beautiful either way!!!

Cinnamon has been "normal" today. She didn't come trotting up for treats, but walked slowly.

Just LOOK at this reading!!!! Only problem is pH is still way high.






Back side: (and she's pretty mushy on each side of her tail)






Inside hooha: (can it go any shade lighter?? Wasn't expecting this!)






Will be checking on her all day, no more testing till 7!!


----------



## Eagle

Excuse my ignorance but I have never used pool strips. Aren't the 2 colours supposed to be purple and yellow?


----------



## amystours

I had to run to town to get some icing for Easter cupcakes, and when I came out of the store, the severe weather sirens were going off, so ran to the pasture where the carriage horses are to make sure everything is secure over there.

I'm headed home now and will take a pic of an unused strip against the box, then one dipped in tap water or something. That should help explain it better than I could!


----------



## SummerTime

Here is my example of the drastic change, everyone swore he was going to be a bay, he only had literally 2 white hairs above each eye. I knew he would be gray and look at him! He is the 4th picture. The last picture is his Dad.


----------



## amystours

Wow!!!! Isn't that neat??? Such a drastic change!! So, so pretty! !


----------



## SummerTime

Hope the weather doesn't get to severe for you guys! We actually don't live very far from one another Amy, only about 3 hrs.


----------



## Eagle

Stay Safe Amy





Mindy he is gorgeous, that is the only shade of grey that I like, it is such a shame that they turn white over the years


----------



## amystours

Okay!! Think I have *some* sort of comparison, but one of them went sideways on me, lol.

Here is a blank strip, straight out of the box...don't know why the hardness patch is sooo far away from the others!






Here is Cinnamon's strip from 2:30 today. I only dropped a sample on the hardness and the pH, since that's all we are testing for. Of course you know we want calcium/hardness to go up (can we GO any higher??), and pH to go down, amd obviously she hasn't started that journey just yet:






And this one is just for fun!! This is a small alligator that hangs out in front of the house. For the most part, they leave us alone and don't bother us:






The weather looks to be pretty nasty for a period of time. There have already been tornado warnings out about 30 miles away. Will keep a close eye on the radar.


----------



## AnnaC

Mindy, your grey boy is stunning - some colour changes are amazing arn't they?

Amy, sorry cant help with you 'charts', never having used them myself, but I'm sure someone will chime in to assist soon. Hope the nasty weather leaves you alone - stay safe!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks, that is more or less what I had learnt: I know we need to look for purple and yellowy orange for foaling range. How are you diluting her milk?


----------



## amystours

Half a cc milk to 3 cc's distilled water. I saw someone on here never dilutes, so I did it both ways with the same results. I also saw where someone was using half a cc to 6 water. I stuck with the .5:3 ratio, that's what I've been doing, so at least it will show me some change!





On a different note, weather dissipated before it even got here!! It is a beautiful and warm (albeit windy) evening. Even got my back yard mowed and patio swept off. Now all I need to do is get some more flowers to replace the ones that got nipped last week.

Fixing to go check Cinnamon and do her night test...guess it'll be another sleepless night for me!


----------



## Eagle

Omg how did i miss the alligator pic! That is wild. Lol all i have in the back garden are squirrels. Heheee


----------



## amystours

Those things run rampant around here, lol As long as we keep our ducks in their pen so they can't go down there, things are fine. Hubby even made them their own pond. We bought some new ducklings this year, and there is a chance they could be migratory, in which case they would be able to fly, soooo...just waiting to see!

Cinnamon is really mushy in the rear end, and I think we have "the change" in her tail!! It was just like picking up a ponytail of your own hair!!! NO resistance! Diane was right when she said once you experience it, you never forget it!

She seems bigger to me, maybe baby dropped some. I feed her while I do all my picture taking so that she's not overly concerned with what I'm doing "back there", and normally she just keeps on eating. Tonight she stopped a time or two to nip at her sides. Maybe she just had an itch, but baby was definitely moving...I could feel him/her while I was collecting my sample!!





Tummy is tight tight. I remember when I was expecting MY first, and how uncomfortable I was when there was just no more stretch left in my tummy. I was induced the day after that appointment! Poor soul, she's gotta be getting miserable, although after looking at some of yalls wide loads, my little lady looks like she's not even halfway there!

Will check again around 10 or so. Until then, we are at Mom's with the camera pulled up. She's standing quietly in her corner.

Her readings were 800+ on calcium, and 8.4+ on pH. Hooha light pink.


----------



## Wings

I'm one of the non diluters but I only check the ph square so can't help much on the calcium one!

Generally I think the nipples are a great indicator. Both my "don't bag up" mares get their nipples pointing in the right direction, they also get the hot and hard feel.


----------



## amystours

Okay, okay, we are hot and hard!!! Not really a bag to speak of, but still really warm and firm!! Here's her udder this morning; I didn't take one this evening because there was no change there...






This was a day or two ago. I forget *shrug*






She's acting weird tonight on camera. Laying down, getting up after two minutes, pawing, nipping, kicking her tummy...maybe things are progressing!!


----------



## SummerTime

Wow!! Keep us updated ! Sounds like she's got something going on!


----------



## amystours

I just went to check...seems some of that irritation may be coming from the dang June bugs!! We leave her light on because the cheapo camera we got (that was supposed to have night vision) doesn't work without it! I wonder if changing the bulb to a red or yellow would help with that?

For you guys who may not know what a June bug is, they are little flying beetle things. They don't bite or sting, but if they happen to land on you, they STICK with their grippy little insect feet. Very aggravating, especially when they get in your hair!!






And I forgot to mention, they travel in HORDES!! Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I hate those things - we have something very similar here in the UK, call them Maybugs because they are only around during May!

I should watch her very carefully as it could be the bugs or it could be she's getting close to foaling?? If you are at your Mum's how far away are you - just thinking of timing if you need to do a mad dash back home?


----------



## amystours

I'd say if she called me, I could be from my bed to the stall in about, oh, two minutes? It's been a boring night so far. I come down several times a night and come inside and watch her on camera for a few minutes, just to see what she's up to. If she's awake and "busy", I'll hang out a little longer. She's resting right now, but she's one of thise mares that doesn't lie down often. The longest we have seen her down since we have had her was last night around 2. She stayed down sternal 20 minutes. As I typed that, I looked up, and she just went down:






Sooo. Looks to be another boring night here. To top it all off, I think I managed to get into the poison ivy at the pasture in town the other day. I never used to be allergic to that stuff, but my arms are covered in those oozy raised welts, and I'm ready to claw them to pieces, they itch soooo bad.

And she's up...total of exactly 14 minutes.


----------



## amystours

She had a good night. Laid down several times. Maybe that belly is making those feet ache! She still looks "round" to me from the back, but looks more sunken near her hips. Calcium and pH both still high.


----------



## amystours

Omgoodness at the nasty, nasty storm!! Kenny and I just came out of Walmart and their bbq pits, patio furniture and tons of flower racks literally thrown all over the parking lot. Shopping buggies were flipped and smashed against cars. Made a run for the truck, and hauled tail to check on the carriage horses. All accounted for and all is well there. Miraculously, there were no trees down in their pasture, but almost every single yard had huge limbs down.

Mom said Cinnamon and Sally started running when the wind picked up, and ran into the barn, but didn't stay long. She said we don't have any electricity, so that means a tree is likely on a power wire somewhere. Lovely, because I need to get going on Easter supper!


----------



## SummerTime

Oh man! Glad everyone is ok! Sounds like it was worse for yall than us!


----------



## amystours

But it still wasn't a baby producing storm!!! Think the worst is over...


----------



## SummerTime




----------



## Eagle

Stay Safe!


----------



## amystours

Thanks yall! The neighbors who just had the foal came down to visit, and they had heard it COULD be up to three days before we get power! There were some very nasty straight-line winds, and it knocked down about 8 power poles and a few transformers.

Living here in Louisiana, Mom decided to buy one of those generators that comes on automatically when power goes out, so guess we will be spending more time down here at her house! Only drawback is that we cannot use the stove or oven because its on a 220. She's out cooking the cornbread for stuffing in the oven in the motorhome, since it runs on gas.


----------



## AnnaC

Thank goodness for other ways and means to cook when the electric goes down. We do have an electric cooker, but also have an old solid fuel Rayburn - bit like an Aga - which is always going as it also heats the house and water, so we often cook on it as well anyway.

Glad to hear that all your animals are ok Amy - stay safe!!


----------



## amystours

So much for that!! Their motorhome is out of gas!! So here I am, sitting in mine, praying that I have enough to finish the dang cornbread!! Haha, when it rains, it pours! Anyway, someone was asking how far away I was from Mom's, in case I had to rush down to attend an unexpected birth. This shot is from the window in my 5th wheel (look familiar, Mindy?), which is parked in my yard, and that's Mom's house. Her house is hidden behind her motorhome, and you can see the shop and the barn area. That is an old trolley in the back. We are pulling seats and various other parts off of it to put on the one that runs. Can't wait till it goes to the scrap heap!! Anyway, this is just so yall can see proximity, not really any details!

When the people came to install the generator, they asked Mom if she wanted the air conditioner or the stove, cause it couldn't run both. She promptly decided on the A/C, because we all have grills!! I've been there, Diane! You gotta get creative if you live in a hurricane zone!


----------



## amystours

Insane. I just ran out of gas too!! Soooo, we have everything on the grill! We may get to eat before midnight! Never tried rolls on the grill, but betcha I could whip up a batch of biscuits and put them in a cast iron skillet and stick them on there too.

Gosh, Diane, yall have a much better chance of a direct hit than we do. I have just a McCullough generator that can run all our 110 stuff and give us lights, but I can hang up a/c, hot water, and cooking. We got hit by Gustav and Rita, and I wanna say we were without power for a week or so. It was soooo bloody HOT. Thank goodness all your people were just fine!! We watch noaa and hurricane central religiously from the end of April until November. I'm a procrastinator, so if it looks as if we have something coming, I have to run around shopping for supplies and tying everything down. Whew!!


----------



## chandab

amystours said:


> To top it all off, I think I managed to get into the poison ivy at the pasture in town the other day. I never used to be allergic to that stuff, but my arms are covered in those oozy raised welts, and I'm ready to claw them to pieces, they itch soooo bad.
> 
> And she's up...total of exactly 14 minutes.


If you can find it, Sarna lotion works great for itchy skin things. I get it at the local drugstore. It works better for me than all the other types of anti-itch products combined.


----------



## amystours

GRAPHIC IMAGE WARNING AHEAD!!!

Chanda, I've been using Calagel, and I'm okay with how it works, but definitely going to see if I can find that Sarna. You can't have too many anti-itch products around here with all the dang poison ivy and mosquitoes around. Thanks so much for the suggestion. I have a minor case now...well some folks would consider it pretty nasty, but this is nothing compared to what I got into two years ago. I was pulling dead vines and burning them. Did not even begin to think of them being poison ivy vines, because I've never had a reaction to it before. This is a graphic image, so heads up!!

Diane, things went really well with supper, considering! It was all very good in the end.

Cin has no changes. Vulva light pink, tummy and udder the same, milk testing the same, high calcium, high pH. Still keeping close watch.

Okay, here's the ugly pics ...you have been warned!!!

This is the left forearm. Kinda looks similar to what I have going now:






Right thigh:






And the bad one, right forearm: this one needed medical attention, but it healed up nicely:






Enough gross pics, let's have some baby horses!!


----------



## chandab

http://www.drugstore.com/sarna-original-anti-itch-lotion/qxp17137?catid=182918 Just a link to picture and description of the Sarna Lotion, might help you decide if you want to try it, and also so you know what to look for. It has menthol in it, so smells strongly of menthol; which I don't mind, but some do.


----------



## amystours

Just checked online, and our local Walgreens has it in stock. That's great to know, thanks again!

Fixing to grab a shower and find something to snack on besides Hershey's Kisses, then head to Mom's to check on Cin.


----------



## Eagle

ouchhhhhhh that looks sore



I hope you feel better soon


----------



## amystours

Okay yall!!! Today's update is that there IS no update!!

Everything still the same.





















As I was typing, I looked at her monitor, and she looks more pointy and forward there than she did when I was out there.






What do yall think? Another week or so?


----------



## amystours

She has just "peed" twice within 5 minutes, but didn't see anything coming out...could this be indicative of an infection or something? ?


----------



## AnnaC

She's such a pretty little girl, bless her, and you have done wonders to get her looking as well as she does, the improvement is just amazing.





I agree with you that it does look as though her tummy may have moved a little more forward. I also think that due to her past treatment she may well foal without many of the usual signs - she may not get much of an udder for instance, but we will hope that she will still produce a decent amount of milk once she foals. All you can do is to continue with what you are doing, keeping a close eye on her, watching for any changes in vulva colour (although the foals born recently seem to have appeared without much change in colour - sure is a 'funny' year this year!), also watch for any changes in her behaviour as this could give you a clue as to how close she is.

As we have said, it is important that you are with her when she foals if humanly possible, and I sincerely hope that she gives you enough 'last minute' signs so that you can be there. She's a very lucky girl to have found you, hopefully you will both have a perfect little baby arrive in your lives very soon.

Good luck!


----------



## SummerTime

This may not be what she was doing, but Summer was hunkering down, (not sure how else to describe it) Like she was going to pee but way more dramatic while in labor. BUT I also found out during this month LOL that she would do that when the baby was in a funny position, like she was going to pee but barely anything came out. Her tummy certainly looks forward!


----------



## amystours

I'm just so ready...but I guess bubby isn't quite as ready as I am!! Poor Cin, I don't know if her tummy will stretch any more. Little one likes to turn flips in there. One minute, she will have flat sides, and the next, she'll be wide as all sides again!

pH and calcium still high. Was doing some yawning earlier, but she may just be tired, or baby may be repositioning itself. I just hooe we don't have another whole month!


----------



## amystours

Nothing new to report yet! We let all three of the little ones into the area behind the shop, because it has some pretty green grass there, whereas they have nipped all the new shoots coming up in their lot.

I'm fixing to head to town and get Bud (Clydesdale) brushed and hitched. Hubby and I are bringing him on the streets of town for the first time...hope we all come back in one piece! He's really easy going, so as long as the fire truck or ambulance doesn't come by on his first day, we should be fine!!

And you KNOW I'll have pics!!


----------



## Eagle

OMG Amy she just keeps getting better and better, you can hardly recognise her now from when she arrived. Girl you are doing an amazing job with her and i say that from the bottom of my heart





Peeing a lot is probably just baby putting pressure on her bladder. I often wondered whilst I was pregnant if the constant trips to the bathroom to pee during the night were all just training for NEVER sleeping a hole night again until the child is a teenager






Mindy what you saw during labour were what we call "butt tucks" these happen when the mare is having contractions.


----------



## Eagle

This is pics from less then 2 weeks ago and today!



















She looks amazing Amy





How are your arms doing today? Good luck in town today with Bud, lets all pray for no loud noises.


----------



## amystours

No driving today.



Hubby didn't get off work until 3:30, and he called before heading to the barn saying maybe I should look at the radar first...good little shower headed this way, and Bud just has plain shoes on, no borium, so didn't want him slipping and sliding everywhere and making for a bad experience. I believe it it supposed to rain tomorrow as well.

Renee, Diane, EVERYONE, thank yall so much for the compliments. Yall don't know how good it feels to hear that. I couldn't really see it until you placed the pics side by side! I know she's much happier. She was borderline wild, would run from you, and do anything in her power to get away from you. Now she nickers and whinnies when she sees you and comes trotting, that belly just bouncing...not to mention that she will let me feel all on her udder, look under her tail, and even look *inside*. I think she is actually grateful!!

Here are some more boring pics!!! No change on testing, high both ways.


----------



## amystours

Oh, and arms are driving me insane!! Kenny woke me last night and said I was scratching so hard in my sleep that I was shaking the whole bed. It was time to come peek on Cin anyway, so I got up and slathered the Calagel stuff on. INSTANT relief!! Now I noticed that I have some on my FACE and neck! Thank goodness it isn't bad there. Really grateful it's not in my eyes. I have eye surgery scheduled the 16th, and I have a feeling they wouldn't do it if eyes were messed up. Oh Lordy...SURELY we will have a baby before then? ?

I got to thinking...the comaprison pics are really what we need to see in terms of making progress. I think she's finally started to relax a little back there!

March 13:






March 26:






Tonight:


----------



## chandab

With the side-by-side pics you can see she has filled out and has more covering over her backbone and hips, she does still need more, but so much better than when you started. With pregnancy and then lactation, don't be surprised if she doesn't look her best til after the foal is weaned, both can take a lot out of a mare in the best of circumstances. [And, once she recovers from foaling, and isn't so full inside (I had one mare that didn't eat that much towards the end of her pregnancy, but she made up for it after foaling, and hten some); you'll be amazed at how much she's likely to eat.]


----------



## amystours

I'll do whatever we need to! Now since we just gave her ivermectin last Monday as a follow-up from the Safeguard. Do I still do it again on the day she foals? The oral stuff, right? Not injectable?

I just want her to look healthy. She's never going to be in a show, she will never be asked to pull a cart, she's just going to be a pocket pet. We may take her downtown during the Christmas holidays for pics with kids, but only if she is receptive to things like that.


----------



## SummerTime

She looks really loose! I hope it's soon! I would give advice on the wormer, but I have started using something different for wormer after I almost lost a little rescue mini to worms. I wormed her with ivermectin, safeguard...etc and nothing was working, it was like the worms were totally resistant to the chemical wormers. She almost died she was so infested. I researched my eyeballs out and found out that worms are becoming resistant to the wormers. well long story short, I had a milk goat at one point and I was trying to find a safe wormer since we were drinking the milk, and I came across this lady that makes her own herbal wormer, anyway I remembered about her web site, and not being totally convinced it would work, but was running out of options fast, I bought it. 3 days later that mini started passing worms, it took about a month and a half and she was finally worm free! Anyway it saved her life and made me a believer that this stuff works! So all of my animals get it and everyone is parasite free!

Wow I really went into a big ole story! I'm sorry!!!


----------



## lexischase

Mindy would you share the website? I am SUPER interested in the all natural wormer!


----------



## SummerTime

Sure!! Is it ok do that on here?

Amy so sorry about your ivy arms!! My sister wiped with poison Ivy once! Lol!!!


----------



## lexischase

hmmmm not positive... Wanna just send me the info through a msg just in case?


----------



## SummerTime

Sure! I'll do that, it's prob fine though, but I'm so new and not too sure in the rules! Lol


----------



## amystours

Well I want it too!!! I have also heard (just recently) that alternating the type of wormer may not only be not beneficial, but harmful...it's to the point I don't know WHAT to do. The ones I worry about most are the draft horses. They keep their pasture nibbled down pretty short...and of course old Dale...any food he drops, he eats off the ground. A lot of that has been eliminated since we started soaking his feed.

Your POOR sister!!! Omg, I can't imagine having this terrible itch *down there*!! Bet she spent the whole time in an oatmeal bath!


----------



## SummerTime

Lol!!! Yeah I was little and don't remember to good, but it sure is funny now!! I'll send you the link to the wormer by pm too. I won't use anything else personally... Not saying it will work for everyone, but the rescue mini showed me it worked for her.


----------



## Eagle

Yes feel free to share, we have no problem with that and I personally am very interested in learning all the options





Amy her hooha is really starting to look good





I am sorry your arms are still playing up



get well soon


----------



## SummerTime

Great! It's called Molly's Herbal Wormer. Here is the web site.

http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/categories/herbal-wormer

It seems spendy at first but it comes out pretty cheap in the long run, and it really has worked for all of my animals. We also raise our own meat (cows,pigs) occasionally and It made me feel so much better using a natural wormer on the things I'm feeding my family.

For horses if you order some be sure and check the box that says it's for horses, it's a little bit different formula. Also the web site and directions can be a little confusing. It took me a while and I almost didn't buy it because it confused me! Lol so if you have any questions about it feel free to pm me and ask! Its much more simple than it seems!


----------



## amystours

I'm definitely going to look into this wormer!! Thanks so much for turning us all onto it!

Cin is cold this morning, as she was shivering a bit...temp is 48, so I put her blanket on her. The other two seem frisky, and don't act cold at all. When I checked hooha this morning, she had that thing as tight as it was the day we got her, so I didn't take pics. May have been because she was cold...I just tried to hurry and get her blanketed.

Calcium has shot up to 1000, but pH is still high. *sigh*. Guess it's still a waiting game.


----------



## Eagle

I would watch her very closely, her calcium is right where it should be but the colour of the ph is nowhere near any of the colours on the chart, so that makes me wonder, after what she has been through it wouldn't surprise me if she didn't follow the rules.

With her calcium so high and a hooha like this I wouldn't leave her alone for more than 10 minutes


----------



## amystours

She was quiet during the night, but acted a bit restless this morning. I left her stalled today because it's a bit chilly and rainy. She has settled down and is standing quietly in her *normal* corner. Maybe in a little while, I can go check that hooha again. She had it so scrunched up that I didn't bother checking inside. Also seems like teat was "disappearing", but bag wasn't any bigger than what it has been...also no longer really warm and hard to the touch.

She's just gonna keep me guessing! Come on Renee, make her do something!!!

Edit: she was eager for her feed this morning, but has not touched her hay.


----------



## amystours

She still hasn't eaten any hay at all...she stands in her corner 5 or 6 minutes at a time, walks forward, scratches her head on her pan, makes a lap around to her corner, then BACKS UP into it.


----------



## Eagle

I would put her out for some exercise, as long as she moves around she will be fine. Is it raining? Just bring her in if she stands in the rain not eating or doing anything.


----------



## amystours

That didn't last long. Wind is whipping here, and she just went and stood behind a windbreak. I went ahead and put her back in her stall. She will actually move around a bit in there; whereas she really wasn't outside. She's nibbling a little bit. I gave her a tad more feed, as I read it is better for several small meals a day as opposed to one or two large ones. When I was expecting, I "grazed" all day, in order to prevent the horrific heartburn I would get after eating a large meal!

*sigh* I'm soooo tired of waiting!!!! Can I turn the thermostat up so it will cook faster??


----------



## Eagle

No you can't I am afraid.


----------



## amystours

*sigh*

I seem to do that a lot lately!! Evening feed time. When I moved her tail, she had that hooha all scrunched up again. Light pink inside. She has been neighing quite often today, a little restless; however, when I turned her out, she hunkered down by a windbreak and didn't want to move, so I put her back in her stall.

I am getting sooo frustrated at these strips! I thought maybe my pH section was defective!!






Then I kinda stuck another one in Mom's lemonade, just to make sure it worked!!






So yeah. Guess it's more waiting for us!


----------



## SummerTime

It's got to be a little frustrating not knowing how far along she is. Did the place you got her from not tell you anything? You may have already told this at the beginning of your thread and I forgot =D sorry


----------



## amystours

No maam. There were six or seven mares in with a parrot mouthed stallion. He said all but one were bred. There was a tiny mare that caught my eye...all mares were dragging lead ropes behind them. I picked up the rope, and this one mare sat flat down, pulling against me. When I let her go, she lunged and jumped over a feed trough, and she looked much farther along than my girl. Cinnamon was terrified and kept trying to run behind the herd, slamming into fences and being pushed around by the others. (She has a cataract or something going on in her right eye...that's the least of our problems). It was my mother who brought her to my attention. They all looked poor, but Cinnamon looked pretty rough. Yall saw her pics on the very first post. The folks claimed to have had over 50, and supposedly some guys came and bought forty mares and a few stallions the day before we got there. The people knew nothing. Sweet enough people, but ignorant. They had only had these horses six months. The guy said they are horses, they have babies on their own with no problems. That's when we had to take Cinnamon. It was tough catching her and loading her. We thought all the way home (5 hours) that we should have just taken them all. I can't help but wonder how many dead foals and mares he's had.

We just don't know.


----------



## amystours

No new changes today. Calcium still waaayyy up there, but pH isn't *quite* that neon fuschia color it has been being. I did taste a drop, but didn't really *taste* anything, per se. She laid out flat around 4:30 this morning, which is odd for her, but nothing productive.

Will turn her out today even though it's still a bit blustery. If she just stands there, I'll put her back inside.


----------



## SummerTime

Its just sickening what some people do to animals AND people... Dont get me going on that!! She is looking great!! She has improved dramatically since you get her!! You should give yourself a pat on the back!!


----------



## Eagle

Hang in there Amy, she looks great and she is now giving baby what she couldn't give before due to her condition. Don't beat yourself up about not taking them all, you got Cinnamon out and we love you for that.

Her milk could just all of a sudden drop so continue to check her twice a day


----------



## Jade10

I agree Diane, I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Gone_Riding

She's come along wonderfully! Thank heavens you have her. I totally understand on the testing strips. I have the same kind, and they haven't changed. I just did what you did, only I also dipped it in baking soda water. yup, they work... It's been so frustrating. In your case, it's okay, 'cause baby is getting nutrition that it couldn't have before!


----------



## Wings

She's coming along wonderfully.


----------



## amystours

Y'all are such an AWESOME group!! *sniff* We really have tried with her. Obviously, she's a pretty easy keeper if she has improved this much within a month! Which just aggravates me all the more with the condition she was in. She's such a pert little horse, she has the cutest whinny, and she's gotten where she looks forward to your visits to the lot. She just started on her third sack of mare feed...so let's add that up: Life Design Mare & Foal, $19.50 x 3 = $58.50. Safeguard wormer: $10. Ivermectin: $9.00. Farrier: $20. Hay: (divided by three minis): $35. Beet pulp: (shared with old Dale): $15. Treats: (shared with EVERYBODY): $20. Initial vet visit (no problems, just for OUR wellbeing): $75.

So. This mare recovered from the condition she was in for under $250...that includes the sharing. So there is really no excuse!!

I hope she is improving, even with eating for two. The numbers tonight are both still high. Got a couple pics. Didn't do profile because she is still wearing her blanket.











Ike came up to eat...noticed he has a bo-bo. Got it cleaned and dressed. Was just a tiny little cut with this big of a mess!!






Scared me to death when I saw it. One of my daughter's mares (Tovero, not Tobiano) had a very nasty leg wound once. Took me over a month to get her right. I'll see if I can dig up pics of her.


----------



## cassie

wow she is looking great Amy!! well done to you! I don't think she would have survived if she had been with the previous owners... what silly people! (for want of better words!)

won't be long now I'm sure!


----------



## amystours

These are sort of graphic too...this is daughter's precious Harley.

Here's when I first noticed it. You can see behind her other pastern where she had an injury there as well. We blame it on the darned barbed wire, but don't know for sure. said it couldn't have been more than 12-14 hours old. All he could do was give her a tetanus booster and show me what to put on it and how to wrap it.

September 29, 2011











October 3, 2011











October 21, 2011


----------



## amystours

This is a bad pic, but only one I really have of full body shot. Both of these mares are my daughter's.






Here's daughter and Dixie:






And daughter on Harley:


----------



## atotton

What a nasty wound! I'm glad it finally healed over well.


----------



## amystours

Thank you, Alana! It was a nasty one, and healed REALLY well.

I was sitting in my recliner, and glanced over to the monitor...that belly doesn't look forward to me anymore!!! Opinions? Or can you even see her that well?


----------



## SummerTime

AMY!! You have such a beautiful daughter!!! How cute is she???!!! The horses are all adorable as well!

That belly looks forward to me, but I dont know what I'm talking about! Lol Summer never really got a forward tummy, so it looks forward to me.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo that cut certainly is nasty - isn't it amazing how well those awful looking injuries heal through! Love the pics of your very pretty daughter and her beautiful horses, thanks for posting them.





Cant see Cinnamon's tummy very well in the pic on your screen, but she certainly looks as though she's getting closer from the pics you posted earlier. Can we get a full side on pic of her soon so we can see how that tummy is lying please?


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow Amy, that leg is nasty



and poor little cinnamon hurting her leg today. Your daughter is adorable and she loves horses too



perfect I would say





Her tummy still looks good to me


----------



## amystours

Good morning y'all! No changes with Cinnamon this morning. Gobbled down her breakfast and promptly wanted OUT of her stall! Her numbers show no change. I will get y'all some new pics this afternoon.

Renee, for clarification, that was Ike's leg, not Cin's!! It was a tiny, tiny cut, but bled A LOT! He came thundering up to the fence this morning, so obviously doesn't hurt him!

Amara has grown so much since we took those pictures!! It's hard to believe how fast they grow. She's 12 now, and is my baby. The oldest is 19, and the middle one is 17. Amara has been pestering me to go riding, but it is so hard to find the time. When I was her age, I would disappear for HOURS on my horse. I wouldn't DREAM of letting her out of my sight...she's not quite as "horse savvy" as I was. My very first horse was a Shetland pony named Blondie (appropriately enough). I decided I was outgrowing her, so Santa brought me the most GORGEOUS Appaloosa when I was 7 years old. His name was Dusty. He died at the age of 33. There must have been 100,000 miles on that horse. He was my friend, my therapist, my heart!! Blondie lived to around 35. She was SUCH a character!


----------



## Eagle

Oh sorry, I miss read. I know what you mean about being a horse mad kid. My first pony was called Mr Perkins and omg that poor pony, I would get mum to drop me off on Saturday and Sunday morning and I would spend the whole day there pestering him



If I wasn't riding him I would tie him up for hours and hours so I could plait him, bath him and just general scrub him until he was squeaky clean



I bet he would run round like a loony every Monday knowing he had a few days off


----------



## amystours

Ha ha!!! Gotta love our old ponies for the stuff they put up with!! I used to gallop my pony from one end of the field to the other. I was young and naive, (maybe 5 or 6) and my grandfather would be-bop out there in his old farm truck, telling me to cut it out, or else I was going to kill that little horse. I look back now and am HORRIFIED at how much we used to run. Bless her heart, her last twelve years or so, she never had anyone on her back, so maybe that made up for it.


----------



## Morganite

Wow amazing how nicely the leg healed. I thought for sure with the weather passing us and heading your way, that Cinnamon would have had her foal. I got excited for a moment when I saw Eagles photo. I thought oh my gosh she had the baby, when I realize it was Eagle's pic. Cinnamon [email protected]@@@@@@@@@K'S Amazing Amy. I have noticed in our local Craigslist ad for Houston, TX there is a guy and he is wheeling and dealing minis. He must be picking them up at the auction under $90 and re-selling them for over $350. My girls have not foaled either during this storms and cold spell. I have them at a friends stable up the road. It is foaling time for her Vanners and she is going to keep an eye on the girls for me. She sure is beautiful and a very lucky little horse that you two chose each other. Prayers for an amazing healthy,filly soon and an easy delivery for Cinnamon.

Here is something you might find interesting. Scroll down past the description to the first photo. You will see three colored orbs. One a large, transparent green, another a neon slimy colored green with yellow speckles in it and the other to the right of these is a fuchsia orb. They are classic fairy orbs and the guardian angels of these wild horses that are up for adoption this month. Amazing how they have their protectors too. https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5757&mygalleryview=

Gotta run, I have a few minutes to get ready for work. Have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## amystours

Okay. Bad news first...

I left my phone in the car when I went to put Cin up for the evening and feed her...so no pics this evening. Shoot me now!!

Good news is that she has a streak of red in a very relaxed hooha! Her milk is slightly more yellow tinged than it has been being, amd it is sticky. She was also more generous with it this morning and this afternoon; I didn't have to work for that half cc at ALL!!

Bad news is that her pH is still waaayyy high, but I'll still be watching her closely tonight.

More bad news is the fact that I have a wedding tomorrow night, and I won't be home for a few hours. My mother would be in too much of a panic to be much help if something went wrong. If we kept her "busy" (grooming, brushing, etc) right before we put her in for the evening, could that possibly hold off her labor for a few hours? I mean IF something was gonna happen?

Anyway, I'm a worrywart. She may have another week or two! Or not.

*pulling hair*


----------



## amystours

Lots of vigorous butt rubbing going on, a few yawns...poo looks like normal horsie poo.


----------



## amystours

2:45 am check: she's down sternal, just resting. She did stretch her front legs out like she was going to get up, then changed her mind.

Yall know she's in my Mom's lot right next door, so I get up and go down there off and on throughout the night. Mom is a bit of an insomniac, so she glances at the monitor when she's up. I don't even go out to bother Cin, I just go inside and watch her on the monitor 20 or 30 minutes and come on home. When I got home this time and was kicking my boots off, it occurred to me exactly what kind of family this is...I don't even think any of us own a pair of sneakers!! And yes, that's one of my cats making a mad dash out of the utility room!


----------



## amystours

Absolutely nothing interesting to see here this morning. I have a wedding late this afternoon, but it shouldn't take too long; they just want the trolley, not the carriage. Here's this mornings pics:


----------



## amystours

Two more:











Lots more bum rubbing after breakfast...HARD rubbing! Wondered if she was gonna knock the barn down!


----------



## amystours

Down sternal!! Very out of character for her...she usually wants right out of her stall.


----------



## Eagle

Keep us updated


----------



## amystours

It was still high this morning, Diane.



she stayed down about 10 minutes, then wanted out. When I let her out, she had a nice long roll, then went to grazing.

If her pH wasn't so high, I wouldn't leave her for a second today; but like yall said, she has an unstable history, so I'm wondering if the pH ALWAYS drops? LIke some mares won't get a bag UNTIL they foal...would it be possible her pH won't drop UNTIL she's in labor?


----------



## Eagle

I agree with Diane but I do worry about her changing fast due to her situation. I had a mare (Odette) that I never managed to "catch" as she would test 7.2 and then foal that night. Luckily she was a mini shetland and a very good broodmare. She was nervy and always on the lookout for a lion to jump out



but this meant that she would foal fast and get up kick, breaking the sac. I consider myself very lucky that she always foaled safely as leaving them alone is NEVER a good idea. How long will you be away at the wedding?


----------



## amystours

Oh wow!! I do remember Bree (wasn't it?) that was at 6.4 for almost a week, right? Then we have Odette, who defies the norm!!

I'll be gone from about 2:30 till around 6:30, so will be unavailable during that time.

Next week is insane. I have events Thursday, Friday and Saturday...then eye surgery next Tuesday in a town an hour and 15 minutes away, and don't know how long I'll be out of commission from that!! I need to have her online, but have no clue how to do it!


----------



## Eagle

Do you have a webcam? How far is her stall from your computer?


----------



## AnnaC

Not sure what the time is where you are, but I have been monitoring your posts as things progress - hope you are back from the wedding and that everything is ok.


----------



## amystours

Renee, the stall is about 60-70 feet from the computer...it's just a regular security camera, not a webcam. Wonder if I could get a webcam and a LONG usb cord?? I'm willing to try anything!

Anna, unfortunately, I'm just getting things moving for this wedding. Still need to kill wasps that like to take up residence in the trolley, decorate it, amd I'm on my way! Will update as soon as I can. Thanks again you guys, for everything!


----------



## Eagle

I think a securitycam would be fine but try sending an email to heather at Marestare, she is the best person to advice you. [email protected]


----------



## amystours

Numbers all the same this evening, but the calcium has dropped slightly. She hasn't been *different* today, but we will be putting up a temporary dividing fence between her and the other two minis. They can be nasty to her, and we don't want to risk a kick.

She ate her supper and is in her regular corner, alternating between resting, looking around, and going to her *bathroom corner*.

*sigh*. Will keep on with the boring updates. I also took pics, but I didn't see much change. Can still post if yall like, since I post all sorts of irrelevant pics anyway, lol


----------



## amystours

Uneventful night. Nothing looks different this morning in regards to her testing numbers. She's happily eating her breakfast right now. One thing I noticed is that her udder actually seemed smaller this morning than last night. Leave it to my lady to be backwards!


----------



## 

That's just to fool with you.



Look for it to refill quickly -- the up and down can happen very fast!

Naughty little girl -- stop making your momma crazy and show her your present!!


----------



## amystours

Okay...while we are (im)patiently waiting on something to happen, here's a bit of humor to keep y'all entertained, lol

20 important things about Louisiana:

1) Possums sleep in the middle of the road with their feet in the air.

2) There are 5,000 kinds of snakes, and 4,999 live in Louisiana.

3) There are 10,000 kinds of spiders. All 10,000 live in Louisiana, plus a couple that nobody has seen before.

4) Squirrels and crawfish will eat anything.

5) Unknown critters love to dig holes under tomato plants.

6) Raccoons will test your crop of melons and let you know when they are ripe.

7) Festivals are named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, insect/animal, or profession.

8) It's not a "garden hose", it's a "hose pipe".

9) A carbonated soft drink isn't a soda, cola or pop...it's a Coke, regardless of brand or flavor. Example: "What kinna Coke you want?"

10) It's not a "shopping cart", it's a "buggy".

11) Fire ants float in a flood. Beware.

12) People actually grow and eat okra.

13) "Fixinto" is one word, as in "I'm fixinto go to the store."

14) There ain't no such thing as "lunch". There's "dinner" and then there's "supper".

15) Sweet tea is appropriate for all meals, and you start drinking it when you are two.

16) Backwards and forwards means "I know everything about you."

17) "Jeet?" is actually a phrase meaning "Did you eat?"

18) You don't have to wear a watch because it doesn't matter what time it is, you work until you are done or it's too dark to see.

19) Fried catfish is the "other white meat".

20) Distances are measured in minutes, not miles.


----------



## 




----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant!!


----------



## amystours

We took advantage of the beautiful weather and Cinnamon's lack of action to take Bud out for some training.











When he fills out a little more as he ages, he will be GORGEOUS!!






There's something not quite right about this picture, but I can't quite put my finger on it...






Haha! The chain end attachment on the single tree bent, the tug let loose and slapped Bud square on the butt. He jumped a bit, but immediately calmed down when I got in front of him. It was bent enough as to where it wouldn't hold the tug without the risk of it popping him again, and we weren't but about two blocks from the barn, so Kenny pulled it on in! And that particular carriage is HEAVY!

Ended on a good note, and Bud did great! He hesitated crossing the bridge into the downtown area, and the flags were waving pretty good, but he went on like he was supoosed to. Very, very proud of him!


----------



## SummerTime

Love it!!!! He's gorgeous now!! He will be beyond GAUGUS when he's filled out! Lol


----------



## Eagle

Ah what a sweet heart, I just want to kiss those pink rubbery lips. lol


----------



## 

What a sweet, sweet boy!!! Give him a big hug from the Aunties!!


----------



## Wings

Love that last pic




:rofl


----------



## amystours

Yeah, that is a bit comical, isn't it? Lmao!!!

Here's our little round one this afternoon:


----------



## chandab

She's so cute. And, look at that lopsided baby bump.


----------



## amystours

Bless her heart...she's gotta be miserable! Kinda like Diane's Cassie.


----------



## 

Love those fat little tummies! She is looking just superb!! That moving ahead slowly is working just perfectly for her conditioning. Soon we'll see her movng that baby into position!

She's such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Eagle

Bless her, all round and cuddly


----------



## amystours

Nothing new to report here.


----------



## Gone_Riding

For a second there, I thought it was my horse!


----------



## Eagle

amystours said:


> Nothing new to report here.


Yes, there is, she isn't round today


----------



## Morganite

Ok the 4,999 snakes and the 10,000 spiders have me crept out. You need to move to an area with 4,998 snake and 9,999 spiders, your welcome here in Texas.



Cinnamon is so pretty after watching the birthing video's I feel so sorry for the little gals. Heads up this week, we have this heading our way this week.

http://www.click2houston.com/hot-button/blogs/Major-storm-system-set-to-lash-the-nation-s-midsection/-/2612622/19660168/-/format/rsss_2.0/-/t3x9iq/-/index.html

If it is any indications of the super storms along the east coast this past year it could be serious. Praying it is not as bad as they are prediciting.


----------



## 

That little one is doing a lot of moving around! We'll have to see if she swims back sideways, or she stays lined up!

Looking VERY good!


----------



## amystours

Oooh...she DID go back flat sided!!! Fixing to go out there, and betcha she's round again, lol.

Michelle, that's too funny! To make it even MORE funny, my hubby turns into a little girl when it comes to spiders!! They don't really bother me, as long as they aren't ON me.

Diane, this baby is going to be headstrong and determined...there is NO ROOM to move around in there, and baby is saying, oh yeah? Watch this!!


----------



## Wings

Be careful with camera angle as well, it can do a surprising amount to change belly shapes!

She's doing well though! You'll know you've hit magic when that bubs decides not to move about so much


----------



## Morganite

I like her lopsided belly. Just wait until it moves into place. Amazing how the body works. By the way you should have seen the wolf that came after me today, while mowing the sides of the driveway near the fence. Whoa! I made an attempt to mow it over and ran. I swear it was as big as a tarantula! Ok, well maybe not that big, but it was big! It made me turn into a little girl, haha.


----------



## amystours

This gal is driving me crazy!! I guess I'm an official member of the "nutty nursery", lol

I kinda picked up on that camera angle thing too, so not putting too much faith in that until she's "pointy".

Michelle, when you said wolf, I was thinking of the canine variety! I was like, she's gonna mow it over?? Haha! My mother ran over a huge snake when she was mowing the riverbank last week. Made a thump, and pretty much diced him up and turned him inside out. Likely was a Cottonmouth, so good riddance! And be careful in the storms, gal.

Here's tonight's pics:






Pointy?






Color of milk, somewhat sticky:






And these (excuse my language) darn strips! I just don't know!


----------



## Morganite

Her belly doesn't look so wide. It looks like the baby moved into position, but it is hard for me to tell by camera and I am no expert, maybe the baby just laying to one side more than the other. Looks pointy to me. Maybe you will have a foal soon, I hope and pray. Haha I just re-read what I wrote and I would have thought wolf of the canine species too, at first, instead of spider. I am not a fan of snakes and the way they can hang from the trees and shrubs. I am originally from Northern Illinois and the worst snake I have ever come across was either a gardner snake or a rat snake. Here in Texas, I have seen, cottonmouths way away from water. Possibly looking for water, rattlesnakes, pygmy rattlesnakes, copperheads, garden snake, sea snakes.

Cinnamon is coming along nicely.

The first picture looks like her belly dropped.


----------



## amystours

She is acting weird tonight. Been down twice already, which is unusual for her, and she alternated kicking at her belly with both back legs. Very vigorous scratching of the bum...but numbers are still way off.


----------



## cassie

she is looking good... baby is probably pushing on stuff that mummy doesn't like lol won't be long now maybe a little more rolling... or she might foal as she is


----------



## Eagle

Wow look how raised her back is, I think she might foal very soon.




sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## amystours

*yawn*. 1:40 am and all is well. Standing in a different corner, but she's been a little more active. Lots more bum rubbing. She has also been spending more time in that one corner I can't see on the camera! Some stretching one leg straight behind her...looks like one of the chickens, lol


----------



## AnnaC

Getting closer? Good luck with the watching .............. Yawn!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Shes looking fab..cant wait to see this baby..


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update, it is so exciting


----------



## 

She's looking fabulous! Can't wait to see what she's been hiding all this time!!!


----------



## amystours

Grrr...numbers still the same this morning. Supposed to have nasty weather tomorrow and tomorrow night, up to 4" of rain!! Today is very warm (82) and VERY windy. Guess her numbers will change and I'll have to sleep in the stall in a tornado!

Here's pics. Looks to me like the hooha has regressed!! Still no bag to speak of, but has *slight* edema in front.
















Now question... is this where the "mushy" rear end will develop? Where the thumb is? She's mushy there, not so much a little higher up.


----------



## Eagle

Yes if you draw a straight line form the tip of the hair that you didn't clip above her tail to your thumb, that it is where her muscles will go jello.

I keep forgetting to tell you what an amazing tail she has



it is so thick and the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Morganite

I agree with Eagle, her tail color is gorgeous. I wish I could find me a stylist that could color my hair that color. Stay safe with the storms tomorrow, our disturbance will probably come out of the Gulf with the cooler air sweeping in from the Rockies. Maybe it will break up before Houston, we do not need anymore high winds. The 4 inches of rain would be nice since we are in a drought again here. Huge limb fell out back and scared the neighbors horses. Her Hooooo Haahaaa looks like it is getting loose, very wrinkly around the edges, not so firm. Thanks for the posts, I am eagerly awaiting with you.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Amy, thank you for asking that question. I've been wondering myself exactly where it is myself. My mare's rump is like jelly, but I keep thinking maybe I'm checking wrong. I'll have to recheck her to see if that's also where I've been checking...


----------



## 

She is SO moving ahead nicely!! And I "third" the gorgeous tail!!!


----------



## amystours

Nothing different...belly looks round again from behind. Numbers crazy high. Eating like a horse (yeah, that's a knee-slapper right there). Attitude no different.

I have so many things booked this weekend, I really hope she doesn't do anything weird...then Tuesday is eye surgery, and I will be devastated if I can't "help", or even SEE to help!!


----------



## 

Everything will be fine! She's moving ahead so nicely -- she won't do anything weird! And we'll just pray she lets you get your surgery done and get you somewhat recovered before she shows that baby -- or that she foals before the weekend.

I'm betting she'll wait for you to recover a bit -- so you can REALLY see that precious little one she's been cooking for you!!


----------



## amystours

I really hope so, Diane...and here I am, creating schemes with Mindy to go get another preggo mare for rehabilitation!! I better let that one go, and concentrate on getting Cinnamon where she needs to be.


----------



## amystours

Same ol, same ol. Laid up in bed, watching tv. Haven't even gotten my shower yet. This is a HUGE California King sized bed...Kenny is waayyy over there on his side, and he has plenty of room...look whose being crowded!! So hard to take a pic one handed with both of tgem in the pic...and I'm almost falling off my side! The black and white cat only has three legs...he will be 3 in May. The grey just showed up, years ago. She was already spayed, and we have no idea how old she is.


----------



## Eagle

It makes me want to burst into song:

There were 4 in the bed and the little one said, Roll over Roll over.....








The fact that cinnamon's baby can turn so easy each day is a good sign that it isn't a big foal, usually they stop moving as they grow too big and just don't have the space.

I hope she hangs on for a little longer until after your eye surgery.



That all goes smoothly.


----------



## AnnaC

Great picture Amy! Reminds me of my 'extras' helping (or preventing!) me sleep at night!!

Hoping that Cin falls in with your plans and foals at the best time for you.


----------



## SummerTime

Thats some gorgeous hair ya got there!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I so miss sleeping with a cat! My hubby's allergic, so the last 16 yrs I've had to be content with an outdoor cat.


----------



## amystours

I can't imagine life without a cat in the house!



The grey one was right in the middle of my pillow...she drools really bad when she purrs, and I can't see how she has any hair on her body, because of the amounts of hair all over my house! The black one is the cuddle bug and attention seeker. He gets right on top of anything you are working on, leaving paw prints and hair! You have to really be careful around here when you cook! They get on my nerves, but I love them so!

Cin is the same this morning...no new news.


----------



## amystours

Well, the most interesting thing this afternoon is a relaxed hooha!! Lol She still looks round from the back, not really a V'd belly, amd of course, no udder to speak of. Her numbers are still testing high.


----------



## amystours

Yesterday:






Today:


----------



## 

WOW! That's quite a positive change! She is looking great -- when that tummy moves just a bit forward she'll be ready to go! Just doing beautifully!


----------



## lexischase

She is progressing!


----------



## Wings

I like the pace she's progressing at, of course mares can do anything but if she keeps up these nice small shifts you should get plenty of warning.

And now she'll probably make a liar of me


----------



## amystours

But Renee, you aren't a liar, are you???  I mean, if you say something is gonna happen, it should happen, right??

And of course, here comes my very busy weekend! I may have to put off surgery...my hubby leaves for New Mexico Sunday, going to work a rig for two weeks. There have been new developments here, and we have to move our horses and carriages to a different location. The problem is finding pasture near by the downtown area. Our landlord just lost his marbles and said we had to move. We have two weeks from this past Sunday. So yeah, we are all stressing pretty bad. Worst case scenario, we bring it all to the house. We have over 400 acres, but we would have to trailer in horses and carriages every day. Yall please pray that we find something that would work well for us. We've all been in a really crappy mood over it.

Anyway, not trying to drag the forum down, I'll keep yall posted on Cin!


----------



## amystours

Here comes the dropping temps, very heavy rain, hard wind and the almost constant thunder and lightning...wonder what's going through Cin's mind right now? Oh, nasty weather!! I should drop this foal!

Aaaannnddd there went the electricity! Thank goodness for smartphones. And lack of eggs. Cause if I had an egg, I would have cookies in the oven right now. Lol I think I've about lost it!


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Amy I hope everything works out for you in the end - and stay safe in that weather!! I think you may have to put off that surgery if possible - it sounds as though you will have more than enough to deal with, plus Cinnamon is bound to foal right in the middle of all the chaos!

Good luck!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry to hear that your are having such troubles



I am praying you find somewhere soon. Don't forget to buy eggs tomorrow. lol


----------



## Gone_Riding

I hate it when landlords loose their marbles. I've had one of those before... Worst part was that my hubby was non-confrontational back then, so he never even stood up for me. It was over a dog that I made sure I was able to have before moving there. 6 months later, landlord changed his mind. She was a yellow Labrador with extensive training and no bad habits. The neighbors loved her and she rarely barked. Landlord gave us 10 days to get rid of her. I was able to sell her, but it broke my heart. I was unable to move for another year.

I pray everything works out beautifully for you. It's got to be horribly stressful!


----------



## amystours

It's strange. We have had the carriage horses on this lot for 10 years. A little over a year ago, a local cardiologist bought the property. He told the then-owners he didn't expect a lease, he just wanted the place kept clean and bushhogged. We bought the business in July, and had to go to all the trouble of getting him and his LLC added to our insurance. He even asked questions! Anyway, we have done nothing but improve the property...adding nice fences, tearing down the old tack room and getting a VERY nice portable building instead, and cleaned up the entire front lot (where all my poison ivy came from). Sunday, he called, and said, you do not have a lease, you do not have permission to be there, and you have two weeks to get out. Then he hung up. I want to beat him to a pulp. We haven't done ANYTHING wrong. So, so stressed out!


----------



## Eagle

I started typing but decided to erase it as this is a "No attitude" zone. I am so sorry that you are going through this


----------



## countrymini

Oh no! Hope he comes to his senses and lets you guys stay on. Two weeks isn''t a fair amount of time to find a new place and move. A similare thing happened to someone else I know. She was renting this place and repainted the walls and tidied up a lot of stuff and they upped the rent because the house was worth more now. So wrong.


----------



## amystours

Been busy busy!! Yall please pray we may have found a place in town for the carriage horses!! One of the shopkeepers heard of our plight, and told our employee to tell us to call him immediately, he had something that would probably work!!! Calling tomorrow morning because I got done too late on trolley tonight.

Cinnamon is still being boring, lol she's taking every advantage she can of not having to watch out for a little one!! She's been perky and pert, nickers, and comes straight up when you call her. Wild horse indeed!! So, so proud of how trusting she's become!!

Numbers still high, but here's tonight's pics. Can't tell if that hooha is getting streaky or not.


----------



## amystours

These were yesterday, just for fun!! My little round one!


----------



## lexischase

She is so darn cute! I just want to kiss that little nose


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pics and good luck with the shop keeper. How is her udder looking, can we see a pic? Oh and just an idea but I would take her steel bowl out of the stall before baby arrives as it could be dangerous. We wouldn't want him/her to get hurt or stuck.


----------



## Wings

Keeping my fingers crossed that things work out for you.

I'd be removing all your additions! Especially a portable building!

But then, I did destroy a fence I had made once when I had a big falling out with some agistment people, I paid up, removed my horse and when I went back for all my gear they had locked the gate. I don't think they knew how determined I was



Climbed over, got all my gear which included wire cutters



and got to work.

I'd actually intended to leave the fence but after that stunt I was feeling a tad mean


----------



## 

She's looking great!!! Every day is a day closer -- and every day she looks better and better!!! Very exciting!!

And as Renee said -- babies do a lot of falling as they are "getting their legs" -- so just remove the steel until baby gets good and up on her feet!!!

YEAH! She's doing so well!!


----------



## SummerTime

Hey Amy,

Just checking in to see if everyone is doing ok at your place. Hows little Cinn? Did you guys end up being able to get the place for your horses? Hope you are doing ok!


----------



## amystours

Hey yall. Been very hectic over here, but I figured I should at least drop yall an update. We are still pregnant, and nothing looks different to me at all, except her coat. It is positively glowing, it's so shiny! A good indicator of a much better diet.

Didn't find a place in town to bring the carriage horses, so they are coming here. I will have to trailer them in every day, but that's okay too. We have been building stalls in the small pasture by my house. Later on, when we aren't so rushed, we will enclose them. We got the tack room moved, the con-ex box that we used for hay, and the huge hitch wagon. I plan on moving horses Saturday.

I did have surgery Tuesday. Took three hours instead of one and a half, and had my mother frantic. My husband got called off to work in New Mexico, so he wasn't even here. Anyway, surgery went really well. I look like I got run over by a semi, eye black, very swollen, and every part of the white is bright red. Feels like someone threw a handful of sand in my face, but those are the stitches, amd hopefully they will dissolve VERY quickly, because it is nerve wracking! I'm not used to seeing in 3D, so this has been a huge adjustment for me. I'm having to really look at steps and such before I try to go up or down, or I'll fall on my face. I never have been the most graceful, but I feel like one of these foals, wobbling all around, trying to get my equilibrium settled. Follow up appointment Tuesday, will see if he wants to do the other side then. Hoping all will go smooth tomorrow too so I can pull a trailer by Saturday.


----------



## Morganite

Remember no heavy lifting. Prayers for a speedy recovery and that Cinnamon holds off foaling until your feeling better. I hope you have help with the chores because dust and hay particles are things you don't want to get in your eyes. Seeing in 3D would be pretty cool.


----------



## cassie

gosh what a crazy time for you all! I'm glad the surgry went well and I hope that all continues to go well for you.

hope Cinn keeps cooking her little one a bit longer so you have time to heal


----------



## AnnaC

Sending good wishes for a speedy recovery - look after yourself!!


----------



## SummerTime

Ok, so we know you had eye surgery, and you had a stupid man run you off and make your life stressful, and that Cinn hasn't foaled yet, BUT we need new pics of Her!!!


----------



## Eagle

I was just looking for an update from Amy this morning. I hope all is well.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm glad surgery went well. I hope your able to rest! I love Cinn's soft brown color...


----------



## amystours

I have been the worst person for not getting pics!! I personally don't see any changes and her pH is still testing off the chart high. I didn't get pics of her today because the farrier came to trim everyone, and that was enough stimulation for one evening!

Eye is doing great, thank yall so much for asking!! The stitches on the muscles must be starting to dissolve and the muscles must be adhering where they are supposed to, because now they ITCH like the dickens!!! And there's not a thing you can do about it! Can't exactly reach in there and scratch, lol

I know these aren't what yall want, but maybe it will tide you over!! This is Beau. Keep in mind I'm right at 5 foot 10 inches tall...


----------



## chandab

Big, beautiful boy. I'm 5'10" too, so I know just about how tall he is. Although, I think my FILs percherons might be a tad taller.

Couldn't find any pics of the percherons, just half of his Fjords (they were my MILs cousin's horses, but my FIL inherited them):




They are both mares, and their names are Oly and Lena.


----------



## AnnaC

That's a great picture Chanda, beautiful girls and perfectly in step too!

And Beau is just gorgeous, huge too, plenty of horse for big cuddles. Glad your eye is healing, even if it is driving you mad!

Soooooooooooo we still need pics of our little Cin.


----------



## SummerTime

I want to take all these horses home with me!!!! Beau is gorgeous.... Oly and Lena are gorgeous.... I'm so jealous! Lol!


----------



## Gone_Riding

You don't want stepped on by those horses!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Ahhhh big beau is gorgeous



I'd rather muck out a mini though


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

They are all to die for!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wings

Beau is a darling


----------



## amystours

HEY!!!! Guess what I have????

Nah, not a baby, but next best thing...pics!!!

No changes. pH still high, lots of butt scratching, and no bag to speak of.


----------



## Wings

She's looking great!


----------



## 

Yes she is!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

She is looking so good! Can't wait to see what she has hiding! : D


----------



## SummerTime

Yea!!! Pictures!! Thanks Amy! She looks so pretty!


----------



## amystours

I know you can't really tell from the pictures, but she is soooo shiny!!! So much healthier looking!!! The olive oil worked, as you can't ever tell that there was ever an issue near her mane!! (See early photos). I'm so proud of this little girl!


----------



## Eagle

And we are proud of you




You have done a wonderful job and she doesn't look like the same horse. I am glad the oil worked, isn't it amazing stuff?

How about a few full body pics so we can show the new ladies just what a fabulous mummy you are



Pleaseeee


----------



## AnnaC

Ditto what Renee says above - you have done an amazing job with this little girl!


----------



## amystours

I sure will!!



I'm in town with carriage horses, but should be home in about three hours or so!!


----------



## amystours

Here's my happy girl!!


----------



## 

Looking good, and baby still basking in the lawnchair sideways!

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## amystours

I'm telling you, Diane!!! Haha! It HAS to be a colt, acting like a typical man! I just don't see how she can get much bigger. Her skin won't stretch anymore! There's no way she'll get as big as your girl!!! Oh dear Lord, I hope it's not twins...great, something else to worry about!


----------



## 

Don't buy something more to worry about. The occurence of a mare carrying twins to term is very seldom. It does happen, but rarely.

She's just got one perfect little one inside who's comfortable enough to stay a while! But I don't think it will be a long while! LOL


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

She is so so so cute!!! Love her little face. And can't help but notice the big beautifulness in the back ground! : D


----------



## amystours

I hope not!! The hooha looks more red than what it has been, but she has tail resistance, not *too* mushy on her quarters, and of course is testing high on pH. Milk tastes bland to me, but being from Louisiana, anything not spicy or sweet tastes bland! She may be getting a little more udder, but I'm not putting faith into that. I'll keep my eyes open for cow pies and go from there!


----------



## amystours

Jess, that's Ike! I'm sure Mindy told you about him! He is having some more foot issues and farrier had to come out and give him a couple of staples, cause his hoof is wanting to split all the way up. He isn't lame, but we are going to end up having to put corrective shoes on him if we can't get him right.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

He is beautiful!!!! Bless his heart! : ( I so hope his hoof gets better, and that's great he is not lame from it! Our equine dentists swears by flax seeds for a healthy hoof. It's very hard to fine around here in bulk but I did get my hands on a 50# bag of it and it did seem to do really good for my old twh gelding! His feet got better and his coat just was like glittering in the sun! If I could find it I would still be feeding it to all my horses. You never know, might be worth trying for Ike.


----------



## amystours

Hmm...wonder if I could find it around here? Tractor Supply? The co-op? Hmm...


----------



## Eagle

OMG OMG OMG Someone has been shopping and bought a new girl



That CAN'T be the skinny little Cinnamon that we all know. You have done wonders with her Amy



She looks great and isn't having twins so as Diane said don't add that to your list.

Big hugs to you and Cinnamon


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Renee, she looks fabulous doesn't she!!

Oh by the way, so far we have had three girls popping out their foals tonight so what about making it a fourth??

Cinnamon are you listening!!!!


----------



## Wings

Look at how her coats coming along!

Good thing you've had some time up your sleeve, it's certainly gone in her favour. She's had a nice chance to build herself up before her little arrival


----------



## Eagle

Can you take some pics down at her level from the side (make sure you are stright on) and an udder shot? Pretty pleaseeee


----------



## amystours

Sure will!!! I wish I could get some pics with the sun shining. It's been overcast a couple of days now. She just seems so much happier. Hoping we got enough nutrition into her so that she and baby don't have issues. I want to bathe her, but it may be a little cool for a thorough soaking. Complete stall cleaning and bedding replacement due today, horse trailer needs mats pulled out and inside sprayed with bleach and water (Pat has started peeing in there every day), amd I have GOT to clean out my fish pond in my flower bed. I thought Sundays were supposed to be days of rest!!!!


----------



## chandab

amystours said:


> Hmm...wonder if I could find it around here? Tractor Supply? The co-op? Hmm...


I missed a few posts, but if you are talking flax seed, I'm pretty sure Tractor Supply carries Omega Horseshine, a stabilized ground flax product, pretty good stuff. It costs a little more than whole seed, but its already ground and ready to feed.


----------



## amystours

Someone is starting to do some shopping!!!!


----------



## amystours

Oh, and I got my aquarium and pond done today like I was supposed to. Forgot pics of outside. It really is very nice out on my patio. Here's the aquarium while we are waiting...there's an African cichlid, a South American cichlid (Oscar), and some little dude that my son had and put in there called an "upside down catfish". He's only about three inches long and hides in his logs all the time, so I totally forget he's in there until I go to clean the tank and he comes flying out.


----------



## 

Beautiful tank -- and more beautiful udder!!!! YEAH for the shopping!!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Beautiful tank -- and more beautiful udder!!!! YEAH for the shopping!!


Took the words out of my mouth! .... or keyboard....so took the words out of my fingers?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree. Love that fish tank, but love that udder more!!


----------



## cassie

hahaha agree with everything the girls have said! she is looking fantastic! YAY for some shopping!


----------



## Eagle

shopping









oh and great tank too



they are a lot of work to keep clean but so lovely to look at after.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Yay!!! Go cinn, good girl! I can't get over how cute she is! Ur tank is awesome! Mindy had I big tank with beautiful angel fish once! It was so beautiful but was a lot of work for her.


----------



## amystours

Omgoodness. What a day!! Y'all know I have to trailer a horse into town every day now for the carriage company, so was up early feeding and doing chores. Brought horse to town, did yardwork until it was time to get him, went back to town, picked him up, picked feed up, came home and took care of Pat and put the feed in the barrels. Daughter got home from school and promptly disappeared. I thought nothing of it, because she roams around quite often (she's 12). I'm with the farrier, getting Beau's shoes reset, and it's getting late. Still no daughter. Hubby got worried and took off in the pasture to look for her. There's over 400 acres out here, pasture, woods and even some swampy creeks. Hubby calls, saying bring the tractor, I'm stuck! (In a 4 x 4). I jump on the old blue tractor and beebop out there, get chains hitched, and I promptly get stuck myself. The mud is a very sticky thick gumbo mud, and it filled the gaps between the treads of the tractor and made them look like racing slicks. Mom calls and says daughter was home, told her our situatuon, so she and the farrier come bumbling out on the mule (we call ours a chuck wagon). Farrier sees situation and goes back after the brand spanking new, plastic still on the seats, $170,000 John Deere. Then he calls and asks how to start it (oh Lord...). In his defense, that tractor has a hydrostatic transmission, so it is a bit different. ANYWAY, we finally all get outta the mud, and I finally got to feed Cinnamon. That gal has done some serious shopping! ! pH still way high, hooha pink, but more relaxed in the back. Pics tomorrow, I was just too tired tonight. Chewed out daughter for scaring us all half to death. She says she got lost and bogged down herself in the mud. Lordy, Lordy. I'm aging before my time!!


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! What a day!! Glad you all got unstuck ok in the end (and daughter was safe). Did anyone take pictures of the event - you know how we all like pictures of family life. LOL!!

But pictures of Cinnamon instead will keep us happy.


----------



## amystours

It was pitch black by the time we got outta there...I do want to go back and take some pics of the ruts we left, lol. Supposed to rain all day long, so I better head back there early, or I'll get stuck again!!


----------



## 

WOW what a day!!! How is our little lady doing today?


----------



## SummerTime

Totally sounds like something Jessie and I would have done to our parents! Lol


----------



## Gone_Riding

Getting a 4x4 stuck? Okay, that can happen. Getting a tractor stuck? Oh my! I'm so glad all is well with your daughter. Glad to see your mare shopping.



I like the aquarium. I've just about always had one, but all I have is 2 goldfish in a 10 gallon aquarium. My kids kept feeding the tropicals and getting them killed. Bought two 29 cent goldfish and now the dang things are both 8" long! The aquarium is getting too small for them, but I'm not ready for a bigger aquarium with a 3 yo. Cookies (especially the cheep oreo knock-offs) do NOT clean up well! "No, the fish don't eat cookies! Or Ritz crackers! Or Graham Crackers! No, they don't eat goldfish crackers either!"





Thank heavens goldfish can live through just about anything...


----------



## amystours

Viola, I'm dying laughing over here!!! I can just picture an aquarium with oreos all in it!!!

Took some pics today. Mudhole doesn't look NEARLY as bad as it felt in the dark!!






Here's my little pond right after I planted the Impatiens. Some of them got zapped by a late frost.






And here's the princess!! Showing exactly what she thinks of the last trimester of pregnancy!






Isn't she sweet??






And here's Ike, looking like he found a mudhole too!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my!! Oh my!! Oh my!! One 'Oh my' for the mud tracks, one for your beautiful pond and one for that TUMMY!! LOL!! Beware the wide load approaching!! She's looking fabulous - now all we need is to see that baby!!

No Oh my!! for Ike coz he deserves a WOW!! What a handsome man - he doesn't look very dirty to me!


----------



## SummerTime

Beautiful!!! Ill take Ike home if hes tooo dirty for you!!!!



Poor Cinnamon!! How can she get any rounder??


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Amy, I just couldn't help myself


----------



## Evelynk2000

OMG, y'all are CRAZY! This was a fabulous thread to read. Totally made my day. I have a great deal of respect for mud, so I'm very proud that you got thru that ok.

Your Cinnamon looks like she swallowed a beach ball. At least she's giving you all the signs at this point! I'll be watching to see where this all leads. I normally lurk on other threads, but had to join in here. I have a rescue mini that is doing well with me, but I have no idea how far along she is, and the waiting is killing me!

I'm so glad you joined Lil Beginnings. The folks here are great.


----------



## 

That picture is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

So round -- I just love those pregnant tummies!


----------



## amystours

Renee, that is HILARIOUS!!! She's been following me and the wheelbarrow around this afternoon. I did a complete bedding change in her stall, so it's all soft and fresh smelling. Her straw is on standby, and she will probably pee in it as soon as I put her in for the evening.

Y'all can see that the mud was cleverly disguised by those stupid yellow flowers. Those things take over a pasture and we haven't sprayed for them yet. Kenny didn't realize he was in it until the tone of the engine changed, so he just tried to floor it to get through it. Didn't happen. And to stick a large tractor too???? Wow. If something can go wrong, it's gonna go wrong with me!!



That was my fault, I should have backed up to him straddling his ruts instead of getting in them. Oh well, all's well that ends well.

Cinnamon still has nice firm poo, so that hasn't changed yet. I haven't put her in for the evening, so haven't done udder and hooha checks, or pH checks. Judging by the way she's carrying, she's not ready yet anyway.



My middle kiddo graduates from high school next Saturday, so I REALLY hope she either does something before then!!!


----------



## amystours

Cinnamon's hooha is relaxed and red, her tail head is firm, her pH and calcium is still way high, amd she didn't finish her breakfast, dinner, OR supper! To make matters even more peculiar, she ate only two treats!!! This stuff is horse crack! They CAN'T turn it down! Even the Belgian mares, who eat NO treats, love them!!

Since we are, after all, a nursery, I would love to introduce my niece, Kenlee!! She was born at 24 weeks, weighing only one pound and nine ounces. In this pic, she is two weeks old, and almost weighs two pounds! She is doing amazing! I had three premature babies as well, and I lost one of them, so we know only too well the joys and pains of a level 3 NICU. The carriage comoany is a PROUD sponsor of the March of Dimes, and they are having a walk here on Saturday.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Lol! Love that pic of Cin! And I'm gonna fight Mindy for Ike! ; D j/k but really lol

Oooh what is that little Cin up to?!?! We are ready to see your baby!

Awww how sweet that little baby is! Makes me want to cry looking at her, and thinking about my babies. So glad she is doing good! And so sorry to hear of your loss : (


----------



## 

amystours said:


> Cinnamon's hooha is relaxed and red, her tail head is firm, her pH and calcium is still way high, amd she didn't finish her breakfast, dinner, OR supper! To make matters even more peculiar, she ate only two treats!!! This stuff is horse crack! They CAN'T turn it down! Even the Belgian mares, who eat NO treats, love them!!
> 
> Since we are, after all, a nursery, I would love to introduce my niece, Kenlee!! She was born at 24 weeks, weighing only one pound and nine ounces. In this pic, she is two weeks old, and almost weighs two pounds! She is doing amazing! I had three premature babies as well, and I lost one of them, so we know only too well the joys and pains of a level 3 NICU. The carriage comoany is a PROUD sponsor of the March of Dimes, and they are having a walk here on Saturday.



I, too, know the inside of a NICU nursery -- but before they could save these extreme little ones -- as my oldest will be 38 this year, and was my 6th pregnancy and the first that could be saved. All of mine except one were premature, and out of 13 pregnancies, I had 3 successful births with a set of twins. Then 1 adopted daughter, as we gave up trying. I wanted 6 children, and had to settle for 5.

My niece's little boy was 24 weeker weighing in at 1 pound 13 ounces -- and now he's a healthy bouncing almost 2 year old. It's a miracle what medicine can accomplish with these little ones in today's world. Sending prayers for this little one,



and thank you for sharing her picture! Please keep us posted on her, too.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh sending prayers for little Kenlee, it sounds as though she is making good progress, bless her - it is indeed amazing what they can do for premmie babies these days isn't it, but I always feel so sorry for the little ones and their parents when they have to miss out on all the cuddes and comforting that full term babies enjoy. Please let us know how things go.






Many years ago I owned a farm that had 'bottomless pits' on it, and one could be tractoring happily across a field minding one's business and concentrating on the job in hand, when WHOOOOP's the tractor sunk to wheel depth!! It always took several other tractors, 4x4's even long chains wrapped round handy huge trees to get the sunk victim back onto 'dry' ground!! We soon learnt where these sink hole were. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Amy she is such a sweet heart



I have never had a premie and I imagine it must be very worrying, I am sending prayers that she grows big and strong very soon.





I am glad your field / mud adventure turned out well, that must have been scary. My ex used to throw fits when I did stuff like that



Why is it the mud popped up for me and never for him


----------



## amystours

It certainly is amazing the things they can do now. My first preemie was an experience. He was a 30 week baby. Basically with him, the membranes ruptured at 24 weeks and they couldn't tell. Docs in Savannah told me this baby had no functioning kidneys, and would die within hours of being born, and advised abortion. Say what?? I still have the letter they sent me, saying that's what was medically advised, although they called it "pregnancy interruption". Sorry, I just couldn't do that.That was 18 years ago, and he graduates high school next week!! With Nathan, I was having a placental abruption at 34 weeks, and I had an emergency c-section, but it was too late for a good outlook. He only lived for 5 hours. He would be turning 14 on the 7th of May. My daughter was sort of an "oops". The doc who delivered Nathan told me if I became pregnant again, it would kill both me and the baby, yet he did not perform a tubal ligation like I had requested and signed permission for. He said his goal was to save me, as I had flatlined on the table. Anyway, we moved to Dallas that year. I ended up with a nasty case of food poisoning. Think I threw up for two nights and three days. I was afraid I was gonna die!! Then I was afraid I WOULDN'T!! It was horrible. Doc there told then-hubby if he had waited another two hours to bring me in, I'd be dead from dehydration. Anyway, that story has a point. The meds I was put on afterwards somehow reacted with my birth control pill, amd rendered it useless. I was pregnant again, after being told not to. Being in Dallas, I went to a very respected specialist. I had appointments almost every week. One day I went in, and he said that today was birthday, because placenta was attempting to separate again. So Amara was born at 30 weeks. She spent 3 months in NICU and it was touch and go with her for a while. She's the one who disappeared the other night!!! My first kiddo was term, huge, and is 19 now.

It just amazes me at medical advances for micro preemies!! Diane, I can't begin to imagine your heartache. I lost my mind, my job, my friends, and eventually my husband when I lost that baby. They say the Lord will never give us more than we can handle, but I feel he has too much faith in me!


----------



## amystours

Someone did some shopping! !!


----------



## amystours

I started looking through pics, and was just amazed at the transformation.

We went from this:






To this:






From this:






To this:






Next post...


----------



## amystours

From this:






To this:






And finally, from this:






To this:






I'm amazed this is the same poor horse!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

That beautiful round lady is so lucky you found her in time! I can't imagine the conditions she lived in before, to look that poorly



. Are you doing ok with all your other horses? I wanted to jump through the computer screen and give your old "landlord" one of those CSI head smacks.


----------



## amystours

Thank you!!! All carriage horses have adjusted very well. Poor Sampson hasn't had a different stall for over 10 years, but he quickly learned where he was supposed to be! We threw this together because we were being rushed, but will eventually enclose this area for them. They are only stalled to eat, the rest of the time, they are in the pasture.






Little Cinnamon is starting to make us nervous. Of course it's been in the 80s here, but tonight and tomorrow night, we are supposed to have lows in the 40s...not good camping-in-the-stall weather or birthing weather!! She still needs to do some rolling, but she can do that rather quickly.


----------



## Eagle

I am so sorry to hear about your troubles, you are in incredible woman to have come through all that as is Diane.

Cinnamon is doing fantastic in your care, you should be proud of yourself. How is her udder and hooha looking?


----------



## SummerTime

WOW!! Great job!!


----------



## amystours

Renee, look on previous page for udder shot.


----------



## Eagle

OMG she has been to the springs sales and bought the shop



How did I miss those mama's. What does her hooha look like or did I miss that too?


----------



## amystours

Haha!! No ma'am, I didn't post hooha. Making a special promise to you that I'll post one this afternoon! When I saw the udder this morning, my mouth just kinda fell open and I just sat staring for a minute. Then I yipped, scaring her. When she settled back down, I got enough to test and took that pic.


----------



## Eagle

This is exciting stuff, I am so curious to see what she is hiding.


----------



## amystours

I'm so ready! Wish I could hire someone to transport my carriage horses and do my weddings this weekend!! The March of Dimes walk is Saturday morning, and the wedding that evening is for the mayor's daughter, so I feel obligated to do that one myself, since he is finding us a place in the historic district to keep our carriages.

Ooooh, if I had known an approximate date, I wouldn't have booked ANYTHING for a month!! Haha!


----------



## amystours

Anybody have any guesses when she will foal?? Bets? ; )


----------



## Eagle

Can you post recent pics, side, back, hooha and udder? Then we can guess/bet


----------



## amystours

Here ya go!!!



























Has udder looked like it has gone down since this morning? I let her out right after I took this mornings pic. I honestly can't tell if she lost it or is keeping it.


----------



## Eagle

Yes her udder has gone down but that is totally normal after exercise



what we are looking for now is that it stays up after her time outside, that is when she will foal. I reallt think she is on the last stretch though




See how baby is starting to move down and she isn't so wide


----------



## amystours

No. I don't see it at all. All I see is wide!!! Haha!!! Will be keeping a close eye on udder. It's getting to the point where I don't put much faith in pH strips. She's been testing high on calcium for a month, and was it Toffee that foaled at a 7.0?

Anyway, I think it's my turn to go insane!! Mindy's mare had a beautiful bag for a long time!! She just can't hold on to it forever, that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Eagle

Maidens don't always bag up before foaling and Toffee is a known sneaky mare. She is progressing wonderfully and looks amazing


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Renee, she looks amazing!! And yes I can see that her tummy is starting to move downwards as the foal moves towards the correct position even if you cant see it. And yes again, Toffee is a real sneaky mare and nearly made it this time if it hadn't been for Mary spotting Clyde peering in over the stable door with interest at what was happening.





Cin is making perfect progress!


----------



## amystours

Oh my word!! It is MAY, and it is 42° this morning!!! Ridiculous. Here's this morning's pics. She was cold, so as soon as I lifted that tail, she scrunched up that hooha. Numbers are still high.


----------



## Eagle

She is making fabulous progress





Yesterday






Today






I bet a week to 10 days at the most


----------



## amystours

I've also been meaning to post a pic of her little cataract or whatever it is. Her eye seems a little more pointy on that side too.


----------



## amystours

She looks a little more flat sided to me too, doesn't she, Renee?


----------



## Eagle

What does the vet say? did he give you any cream to put on it?


----------



## amystours

Huh?

Nevermind, I'm an idiot. We haven't really brought it up to him. She doesn't act as if it bothers her at all, so I just kinda put it on the back burner. I did look up some things online, and everything I read seems like a very complicated and painful treatment. Maybe when he's out here post-baby, he can look at it.


----------



## Eagle

Does that mean you didn't understand my question?


----------



## Eagle

amystours said:


> She looks a little more flat sided to me too, doesn't she, Renee?


Yes she does




can you take a new profile shot when you have time ?


----------



## amystours

Haha!!! The last post I wrote said something about being slab-sided, and then I read about vets and creams to put on it!! Haha!


----------



## Eagle

hehehe you are a scream!



cream on her slab-sides


----------



## amystours

Lack of sleep!!! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!

And yes, I'll get ya a profile pic when I get home from bringing Sampson to town.


----------



## Morganite

http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm

A little cream on any girls slab sides never hurt a thing..



Cinnamon looks amazing!!!! She looks like she was also somewhat dehyrated when you brought her home...She is actually smiling in her now photos...Lucky little girl..Wowza what an udder...Her hooha is looking pretty loose too and her belly is so round, it doesn't look like she can possibly stretch anymore. Depending on our weather I would guess next week, but what do I know? I thought a horse named Sugar or Cherrio would have foaled by now too. Wow very handsome carriage horses.


----------



## happy appy

Well Sugar finally foaled 5/2. Cheerio on the other hand wants to wait for a few more days. She is saying maybe next weekend.


----------



## amystours

While we are waiting, here's some more Louisiana humor for y'all!

YOU KNOW YOU ARE FROM LOUISIANA WHEN:

1. Your sunglasses fog up when you go outside.

2. You reinforce your attic to store Mardi Gras beads.

3. You save newspapers, not for recycling, but for tablecloths at crawfish boils.

4. When you give directions, you use "lakeside" and "riverside", not north and south.

5. Your ancestors are buried above the ground.

6. You get on a green trolley to go to the park, and a red one to go to the French Quarter.

7. You take a bite of five-alarm chili and reach for the Tabasco.

8. Every once in a while, you have waterfront property.

9. You sit down to eat boiled crawfish and your host says, "Don't eat the dead ones, " and you know what that means.

10. You don't learn until high school that Mardi Gras is not a national holiday.

11. You push little old ladies out of the way to catch Mardi Gras beads.

12. Little old ladies push YOU out of the way to catch Mardi Gras beads.

13. You leave a parade with footprints on your hands.

14. You believe that purple, green, and gold look good together.

15. You don't think twice about eating something which has all three of these colors. In fact, you love it.

16. Your last name isn't pronounced the way it's spelled.

17. You know what a nutria is, yet you still choose it to represent your baseball team.

18. No matter where else you go in the world, you are always disappointed in the food.

19. Your house payment is less than your utility payment.

20. You know you don't show your "pretties" during Mardi Gras.

21. You know that Tchoupitoulas is a street and not a disease.

22. Your grandparents are called "Mamaw" and "Papaw".

23. Your Santa Claus rides an alligator and your favorite Saint is a football player.

24. You cringe every time you hear an actor with a Southern or Cajun accent in a "New Orleans-based" movie.

25. You have to reset your clocks after every thunderstorm.

26. You've walked in the French Quarter with a plastic cup of beer.

27. When it starts to rain, you cover your beer instead of your head.

28. You eat out and spend the entire meal talking about all the other good places you've eaten.

29. You can pronounce Natchitoches, Atchafalaya, and Thibodaux.

30. You call catastrophic hurricanes simply by their given name, and everyone knows you are talking about a storm and not a person. Eg., Katrina, Rita, Andrew.

Hope I made yall smile!! This came straight off of Facebook!


----------



## Morganite

Hahahahahaha #3 is so True!


----------



## 

So is # 26 and # 27 -- been there.....done that!!

She is so slab-sided, and with the udder, I'd be watching her very closely. She's maiden, right? Which means she may not completely fill that udder -- and she looks fabulous!!!

Come on little girl -- let's see this baby this weekend! I can't wait!!


----------



## amystours

Gosh, I've had a hectic day!!! Cinnamon still testing high, and I didn't take profile pics...but Diane, I have no clue whatsoever if she's a maiden. The folks we got her from had only had six months. She had a much more full (that makes no sense, does it??) udder yesterday morning as opposed to this morning and this afternoon. Assuming it will get larger tonight.

Anyway, that's tonight's news!!! Glad to hear Dancer got with the program!


----------



## Wings

She's coming along beautifully!

I was going to pick on Hayley and stick this in her thread but given your sleep deprivation I think you deserve it more


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree love it!


----------



## Wings

It's so true isn't it


----------



## Eagle

Love it bree!


----------



## 

PERFECT!!!!


----------



## amystours

Bree!!! That's probably going to be me!!! Insane!!

Checked Cin real quick this morning, I'm currently at a March of Dimes function at Northwestern State University. It's for raising money for premature birth research. I expect to be here a few hours. Cin's numbers were still high, but here's the pics I snapped this morning:


----------



## Eagle

she is progressing slowly but surely



Have fun at your money raiser, good luck I hope you get loads.


----------



## SummerTime

Wow those udders look like woman breasties from behind!!! LOL. Dont judge me... I'm on vacation and drinking a gentleman jack and coke!!


----------



## amystours

They put me on the spot!!! At opening ceremonies, they were introducing sponsors and presenting plaques. They called our name, and the city police officer I was shooting the breeze with had to jug me with his elbow to make me realize I had to go on stage to accept it. I was not really prepared, but we are proud to be sponsors!


----------



## Eagle

wow that is great, well done for all you hard work


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant!! Many congratulations!!





Cin's udder is looking good, nearly there! Her tummy just needs to swing forward a little to be in the perfect presentation position and she will be ready to go - could be tomorrow, maybe early next week???


----------



## amystours

Omgoodness!!! Well I *think* we are prepared!!! If that darn pH would just drop...


----------



## crisco41

waiting waiting waiting..


----------



## 

Before you know it -- you'll see it drop! Hopefully, she doesn't communicate with Summer in the mean time.

Congratulations on your award! Well deserved!


----------



## amystours

No, no!! She's not allowed to speak to Summer!!! She's grounded!! Poor little Summer...she needs to SHOW us what she has!!! At least she was telling everyone she's just about there. Then we have the others that are at 8.4 and go to foaling in 4 hours... *sigh*


----------



## 




----------



## amystours

Got home late last night from the mayor's daughter's wedding, but nothing to see. Mom said she was down sternal for a while but nothing weird.

Of course this morning's numbers were high.






I *think* we have red!






Nothing to write home about here...






And it's always nice to start your morning off with a splash of color!


----------



## 

That's one beautiful "splash of color" to start the day with!! Thank you so much for those pictures.

Cinnamon is looking great! Come on little one -- we're waiting to see that perfect little baby!


----------



## amystours

Thanks, Diane!!

Another Sunday full of work here. Stall cleaning/disinfecting (that Cinnamon is a pooping MACHINE), trailer cleaning, house cleaning and vehicle cleaning. I haven't washed my truck since bogging down the other day, just sprayed the huge clumps of mud off. Need to weedeat and mow grass, and then follow Cin around with a stick, poking her. Kidding, but I'm not right in the head right now, lol.

The house may have to wait, as I cannot STAND being indoors on a pretty day. My house suffers during pretty weather!


----------



## 

Yes, I totally understand. I looked around mine this morning and chastised myself for the mess! But I don't know if I will listen to myself and actually DO anything to make it better. I so enjoy the weekends when it's sunny and nice! It's hot here, but there is a beautiful breeze blowing through, so it's just perfect weather!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Well I was a good girl - actually got the hoover out this morning and did a blast through!! (and it's a beautiful day here too for a change). Did look at the windows and decided they could wait for the next downpour of rain to help with the outside cleaning! Rewarded myself with a peaceful cuppa sitting on my swingseat looking at all the daffs growing all over our lawn and listening to the singing birds - swallows have just arrived for the 2013 summer breeding season, so the skies are getting pretty 'active' round here right now






That's a beautiful coloured fella you have there - look at that gorgeous shine on his coat!!

Cin is looking really good, not long to wait now I think - she could go soon and then fill that udder once foaled!


----------



## Eagle

Our little Cin is looking wonderful and is progressing wonderfully



I love your coloured boy, he looks the picture of health.

The warm weather has brought me out of hybernation and I have been a busy bee cleaning the house and tidying the garden.


----------



## amystours

Windows??? You're supposed to clean those?? Lol not since all this chaos!! It's still a little cool here from the front that came in over the week, so I spent some time indoors today. Got a good start on laundry, but that's about it. Maybe it will be a bit warmer tomorrow and I can mow grass.

Here's tonight's udder pic. I think I'm looking at it too much, because I'm having trouble determining if it's going up or down. Her teats seem to be filling well.






Oh, and here's earlier this afternoon. Not ready here!!


----------



## 

Nope! Not ready yet, but growing beautifully!!

Her udder is filling nicely, so expect a lot of rolling very soon!!


----------



## cassie

wow she is looking good! a bit more filling and your baby will be along shortly


----------



## amystours

I'm to the point where I want to lay Cin down and roll her over MYSELF!! Udder and teats continue to develop, fill then reduce, and her numbers continue to be high. She had two very loose stools this afternoon, of the cow pattie type, but nothing else to indicate she's ready...baby sideways, and red has disappeared from hooha. Sometimes it's real loose, sometimes she scrunches it up. One day I can move her tail anywhere, and the next, she promptly takes it away from me.


----------



## 

She's doing fine, although it's frustrating we know. She really looks great!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

G' Morning, first I'd like to say I Love the name Cinnamon..always wanted to name a horse that same name. Your cinnamon is so pretty..love the rich color. She's filling in nicely and looks wonderful and so does your paint..another beauty!!! Couldnt help but notice all your other horses...you sure have your hands full dont you!! I love draft horses.

Anna, after reading about all your cleaning today Im exhausted...think Ill go sit under a tree with my coffee and just watch Sneeker..phew..I havent done windows since diane was here 2 years ago!


----------



## amystours

We got a 7.8 this morning!!!!!!

Be back after while, gotta haul Pat into town for work!


----------



## AnnaC

Did we have a mare on here who went from 7 to foaling in a very sort time???? Is it time to get excited about Cinnamon??


----------



## 

Yes, a 7.8 to foaling in 4 hours -- a new record!!!!


----------



## amystours

Omg. Now yall are making me nervous!! Poop back to normal, and she's grazing, but as I understand, a mare here (gosh I don't remember WHO, there's so many to keep up with!) was eating, dropped and foaled, and finished her bite of hay!!!

I'm heading out to clean up my truck, but going to do that in the back where I can keep an eye on her.

There are pics of just about all our horses mixed into this thread. Little Cin has come a LONG WAY!! As for cleaning, only outside! Weather is beautiful, 78 degrees, and I'm outdoors and in heaven!!


----------



## Eagle

oh I am getting excited now



Keep us updated on Cin with pics


----------



## amystours

Pics coming shortly!! She's been grazing as usual today. Flies seem to bother her more, but I'm unsure whether or not I should spray her. Made sure stall was immaculate so there would be no flies in there. Anyway, middle son is 18 years old today!! Little Nathan (the baby I lost) would have been 14 yesterday. It's an emotional month, and here's Miss Cinnamon adding to it!! Getting excited and nervous all at once!


----------



## amystours

pH back up to 8.4 (or above), but LOOK at the calcium! And it's been like that for a while. Udder hot and hard this evening. That one is a little blurry, but you can definitely see the shape.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she looks right on track for this baby!! And looking at that udder I think you might be in line for a record dropping ph level!!

Happy Birthday Middle Son - so sorry about little Nathan.


----------



## amystours

Record dropping, Anna?? We want TEXTBOOK, lol. Not looking to set records! I don't think she has baby lined up all the way yet. I haven't SEEN her roll in her stall before (plenty big enough), but the other morning she had shavings all over her, so she must have. It's usually the first thing she does when I let her out in the mornings. What else? Oh, still not finishing meals until much later, alrhough I understand she has GOT to be running out of room.

I guess I will test her again in the morning (if nothing happens tonight) and go from there. I've been impressed with the udder!!

Thanks, Anna! It never gets easier, but we have Jeremy's celebration to ease it.


----------



## 

I understand completely. I still have my first hospital band.





Remember, she could roll that baby into position in a minute! She's certainly looking good, and udder is quite nice. Hope she just does everything "textbook" for you, and your little one should be here soon, by the looks of it.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good luck and happy foaling...I hope its tonight!!


----------



## Eagle

Happy Birthday Jeremy, I am sorry about Nathan my first child would have been 15 in February so I understand how you feel.

Cin is progressing fast now it is so exciting


----------



## 

Just checking this morning. Hope she's doing fine -- won't be long now!


----------



## Eagle

Yes, I am looking forward to a morning update too Diane


----------



## amystours

Back to 7.8 this morning. She pooped ALOT last night, but just normal consistency. Nothing interesting happened last night, went down sternal a few times, but just resting. Was eager for her breakfast, started gobbling it down, then went outside when it was not even half gone. Again, running out of room I suppose. She looks like that belly is hanging lower from the back view, and that's a piece of shaving on her teat. She wasn't keen on me being under there this morning. Udder hot and HARD. Here's what we have today:





















Oh, and Diane, y'all are ALL gonna think I'm weird, but I still have Austin's (now 19) umbilical cord... lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Amy she is looking awesome!!! Yu have don't such a wonderful job with her! You should be proud of yourself! Come on Cin we want to see what you have been cookin! : D


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking great this morning and in my opinion, closer to foaling?? So maybe tonight??? How's the colour inside her hooha?


----------



## amystours

Still pink, Anna. Goes from red (couple of days ago) back to pink...this morning it may have been a *little* darker, but not much, and she wasn't very relaxed, she had it somewhat scrunched up.

*sigh*. So much going on. Jeremy's graduation is Saturday evening, and I really don't have anyone to watch her for those couple of hours. Had a plan of horse-savvy neighbors (they just had two colts), but they will be at a surprise graduation party for their granddaughter. Still need to think on it. There has to be SOMEONE!!!


----------



## Eagle

I wish I was closer, I would be over in a flash, well now I think about it you would have a hard time getting rid of me


----------



## amystours

Come on Renee!! Got plenty of room around here!! Updates shortly, I'm still in town, visiting with stepmom in hospital. Mom keeping close eye on Cin.

I'm getting excited...ready to see what we have!


----------



## AnnaC

I would love to come over to help out too, but have a feeling that with the distance I might be too late!!


----------



## amystours

Bwahahaha!!! Then that means that she should foal before a trans-Atlantic flight would get here!!!! Oh now I'm nervous...all this waiting and hoping, now I don't know if I'm ready!

Think I did that with my first kid...I was soooo ready (42 weeks), but when doc said he was going to induce the next morning, I was like, wait, wait, I don't know if I'm ready!!! But still had a baby within 24 hours, lol Ready or not, here we come!!


----------



## 

Sounding very promising still. That pH can drop within hours, and she looks very ready -- one more roll or two!


----------



## Wings

Hot and hard udders are, to me, the ultimate sign. Even my dodgy udder mares will do that and I always have a foal within 24 hours


----------



## amystours

Ooooh... OPINIONS? ADVICE?? Diane?? Renee?? Anna?? Anyone else I'm missing??





















I know they are blurry, but she was wiggly and I was excited.


----------



## 

WOW! Watch her carefully!!

I still can't believe this is the same mare that was so skinny in the beginning! How fabulous she looks, and I just can't WAIT to see this baby!!!


----------



## amystours

Oh my. I'm gonna need help. Diane, could you hop on a puddle jumper and get here?? Mindy and Jess, yall aren't far away at ALL!!


----------



## countrymini

She is looking so amazing, you'd never thought it was the same mare. Off to show Sweety Cinnamons lovely udders


----------



## spindleberry

You have done a really good job with her! She looks amazing!


----------



## amystours

While we wait...

Sampson, getting a pedicure and new kicks from the cutie-patootie farrier. This horse is my heart and soul. He started carriage work 10 years ago as a 4 year old. And let me tell you, was INSANE! He spooked at everything! You NEVER took your eyes off of his ears, because that was a pretty good indicator of what he was about to do. Now, an 18 wheeler could fly past and he would sleep through it. Huge fireworks displays are common in our town, and we used to have to unhitch him and lead him a block away, behind some buildings. Now he seizes the opportunity for a nap!!











Here's little Bud, wanting his new shoes too!! He isn't scheduled till next week, but the noises of the hammering and the torch are not bothering him AT ALL. As a future carriage horse, he needs to be 1000% bombproof. Out of six, I think Sampson is the only one who fits that description.


----------



## SummerTime

Here I am Amy!! =D You really need Jessie though, she is the only reason I stayed semi-calm through Summers labor!! Cinn looks fabulous! I wish I was there!


----------



## amystours

Hayley, did it work??? Growing boobies yet?? Hahaha! I just went and checked numbers again. Looks to be between 7.8 and 8.4. Hooha back red again, but she had eaten all her supper. I gave her another small scoop so I could get under her and do my thing. It's stormy as all get out here...lightning every second, sharp claps of thunder, soaking rain and tornado watches. She will likely make it tonight, lol.

Then again, we may be here another week, or even a month!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Oh Amy your killing me with all your big wonderful beautiful boys!!! But keep the pics comin anyway cuz I love 'em!!! : D yes me and Mindy are here for you and Cin!!! So wish we could come be with you for the birth.... If my 10 month old didnt think that she still needs to nurse every hour at night (she is a sweet heart tho) I would come to you for sure! Lol. Keep us posted and you will do awesome helping Cin get her baby here! You have already done awesome with her so far!


----------



## countrymini

No Amy, didn't work



. I still can't believe she is doing this to me. Day 360 today and this is my first foaling. How cruel can she be? lol


----------



## 

amystours said:


> Oh my. I'm gonna need help. Diane, could you hop on a puddle jumper and get here?? Mindy and Jess, yall aren't far away at ALL!!



You know I'm always only as far away as the phone 863-990-3210, so I'm here for you!!

She looks simply fabulous, and I can't wait to see this little one!!!


----------



## amystours

Thank you for your number, Diane! I knew I had seen it on another post, but if we got in a bind, there's no way I could have found it! Programming it in my phone now!!!

This is getting monotonous...wish she WOULD or WOULDN'T! Makes me nervous. pH not going below 7.8, but at least it isn't neon pink anymore. Udder large but not quite as hot and hard as it was yesterday morning. She looked interesting around 3 this morning, laying down, getting up, repositioning, going back down...guess she was just uncomfy. Baby has moved somewhat, yesterday I could feel a really hard knee? head? butt? in front of her flank, and it's moved now.


----------



## amystours

Here's a couple more


----------



## LittleRibbie

Love your drafts!!! She getting that point on top my guess would be a couple more days...seems to need to drop a tad...she sure looks well taken care of..nice shiney coat!! Very pretty

Almost forgot...I love the little shed/barn I see in the back ground


----------



## amystours

I love our gentle giants too!!! I've posted pics of them all throughout this thread, but that's A LOT of pages to go through! Let's see, is it Heidi? Poor little Cinnamon has come a LOOOONNNG way. All she needed was a little feed and a little grass, and she turned from that pathetic baby on the first page to what you see here. I only recently began playing with minis, my heart has always belonged to the drafts, but after this whole ordeal, I'm in love!

That little shed is a portable building!! It serves as our harness and tack room. It's actually just what we need, and will do just fine until I win the lottery and get to build the barn of my dreams. (I have it all planned out in my head)!

Anywho, fixing to run to make a check on Cin, let's see if she's done any rolling!!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Looks as though baby has dropped - almost there!! I know the weekends can be busy for you, but do you have family members who can watch her closely while you are working?

Love those pictures of your biggies, they are soooooooooooooooooooo magnificent!!


----------



## amystours

Anna, the only issue I will have is Saturday night from about 6-9. My middle kiddo is graduating, and we can't miss that! I would be the world's WORST mother if I missed that, but my stepdad has offered to stay home, which I don't think is fair to him. My stepmother just got released from the hospital this morning, so there is a chance I can talk them into sitting at mom's house watching the monitor, (we are weird like that, even my ex hubby and his girlfriend come hang out with me and my hubby...i even babysit their twins!) but she just had surgery, and Dad is disabled, so they really wouldn't be able to provide help if Cin needed it.

I don't know what to do, except hope she goes before then, or waits till we get home! Neighbors already have their granddaughter's surprise graduation party to attend, and that was my only other option.


----------



## AnnaC

Amy, I do know how difficult things can be sometime, plus I know how much you have done for, and are doing for Cin, will hope and pray that she waits for you to get back - of course you cant miss the graduation!! Actually I have yet to have a mare foal between 6 and 9pm in all my years of breeding - 10pm yes, so hurry home as soon as you can!!

ps. I have an 'extended' family similar to yours, and we all get on really well - but I think that we might be the lucky ones?


----------



## 

Well then, I'm another lucky one. Close family that always vacations together -- getting ready for our week vacation at the beach beginning June 1. I'll have to post the pictures of the new place, Anna. It's finally BIG enough for all my kids and grandkids, my mom and sister, and the "ex" and his wife. (Now THAT's an "extended" family for sure -- but It's been over 27 years) -- and since my daughter only comes 1 week a year from Texas, I just try to be kind and let him come spend time with the grandkids, too (since he never spent time with his own kids).

We'll just have the pretty little lady WAIT until you return! I don't think I've ever had a foal born during those times either, come to think about it! So, we'll just count on it being just fine!


----------



## amystours

And the dreams start...night before last, I thought was a fluke. Dreamt I missed it, but Dad saw it. Was a red bag, but he sliced through and brought forth a sorrel filly!

Then last night, I dreamed I missed it again, but by moments. She had a colt that was tiny and lanky like a colt, but just as tall as she was...and a GOAT. Dear Lord, what goes through MY mind???

Updates when I get back from bringing oldest child to work.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh please enough of those types of dreams!! we will have none of that nonsence going on here!! Warm happy thoughts only!! Oh filly thoughts are good too


----------



## 

HA! Boy do we know what you're going through! Let's hope that soon you will be having "normal" dreams with a beautiful baby sleeping in your lap!


----------



## amystours

She's holding steady at 7.8. When I was gone just now (been sleeping at Mom n Dad's so I can check her every 20 minutes), Dad said he thought she was about to do something...he said she went flat out, legs out and head back!! I ran out to see (she was up by then on the monitor), and she whinnied for her breakfast. Started chowing down. I think she still needs to roll a bit more, but udder hot and hard again. Hooha was red, but that could have been because she had just gotten up.

At one point when I woke up and looked at the monitor, I said omg she had it!! It's not moving!! Ran to get a closer look at the tv, and it was a huge pile of poo!!! Gracious goodness, don't know how much longer I can do this!!!

Note to self: NEVER purchase a horse that's expecting without knowing EXACT breeding dates!! She could go like this another month!


----------



## 

NO! I don't think she will go another month!





But you're doing fine and she's doing GREAT!!!! I really think we'll be reading your announcement soon. How about a few new pictures?





_(Don't forget the mare that went from 7.4 to foaling in 4 hours! Things can change VERY fast with these sneaky little girls!)_


----------



## SummerTime

LOL!!! Yay! I'm not the only one dreaming Summer was giving birth to other animals birth to other animals and seeing "poop" or "shadow" or "piles of hay" babies!!!

You can do this!! I so wish I could come help watch her for you tonight!


----------



## amystours

I took pics, but didn't know if yall wanted to see them in case they looked too much like the others...Here's what I got:


----------



## amystours

Oh Mindy, those dang dreams were so real!!! Almost ran out to check the "poo baby" because I thought maybe the camera wasn't doing right! I plan on testing her again right before we leave this evening, and pray for the best. Dad said he may stay home, but if she's still high, maybe she will be okay for three hours. So, so nervous. More weddings coming up next weekend, not much during the week, so MAYBE BABY before the weekend?? Please Cin???

ETA: I've been checking her tail for evidence of a mucous plug, and haven't seen anything there. Do they ALWAYS lose it a day or two prior, or can they expel it during labor?


----------



## 

You may never notice the mucous plug. I'd say in the majority of cases here, I never found it. But it's a "sign" if you do see it.


----------



## SummerTime

I never saw one either.

Yes those dreams got me to call Jessie and the whole sha bang at 4 in the morning!! Lol


----------



## amystours

Doing A LOT of rolling today!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Oh good girl Cin!!! I'm not real sure but she looks front center to me! She looks good to go! But I sooooo hope she wait for you to get home tonight!


----------



## 

She's looking really good! Hoping the rolling is getting this little one lined up perfectly -- so we'll be a complete "GO" !!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I hope she waits for you..I cant get over how shiney she is...you must have very strong arms with all that brushing!! good luck


----------



## amystours

Hey Diane, with all the rolling she has done today, baby doesn't seem to have moved. Should I be concerned?

On another note, a Facebook friend of mine posted a pic of a pretty mare with a little mule baby, and said that's what they woke up to this morning...they didn't even know she was pregnant!!! Guess that would eliminate worry! How sweet is this little one??


----------



## 

What a little cutie!!!!!!

No, don't worry, she'll get down to business when the time is right and baby will move around. If you remember, Joanne's mare didn't even do much rolling -- that baby turned a lot on its own while momma was standing stomping her foot!

LOVE that picture!!


----------



## amystours

<insert string of ugly words here> looks like I'll be sneaking out of graduation!!! Dear Lord help me!!!


----------



## amystours

And I just got my nails done!! Gonna have to rip them off on the way home just in case I have to go in!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my she really looks ready to go - just to prove Diane and I wrong when we said that we hadn't had a mare foal between 6 and 9 pm!!

I really dont know what to say, just going to wish you good luck whatever you choose to do. Will be sending prayers for a safe and smooth foaling. I hope she will wait, but thinking about the time difference between here in the UK and you over there, she might not wait that long.

Oh dear what a choice to make!





Cin - how could you do this to your Momma!!


----------



## amystours

Dad stayed home...he said he would text me if something happened. I just hope I have time to get there. C'mon, I just need TWO hours!!!AAbout to be sick cause of nerves...

Then again, she could wait and wait like Summer!

I think I'll split after he gets his diploma...if she waits that long!!


----------



## Wings

Keeping my fingers crossed and thinking of a nice safe foaling..... the kind where the mare sneezes and baby shoots out


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Oh man!!!! Cin just please wait till Amy gets home!!!!


----------



## amystours

I'M HOME!!!!!! Made it, amd she's standing in her usual corner, just resting!!! Whew, dodged a bullet there!

And again, no baby between 6-9pm!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Phew, just came in and had to come see your thread!! Glad you made it home and didnt miss anything. ...including your sons graduation!! Im heading to bed myself but when I get up in the am I hope to read about your new arrival Good Luck and Safe Foaling!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

How is she looking Amy?


----------



## amystours

7.2 pH, pretty restless tonight. Some looking at belly, some butt rubbing, and zero interest in a little snack. Checked milk before we left, and it was the "usual" consistency...just now, it was so thick it didn't want to be pulled into the syringe. She seems a *bit* more friendly, actually wanting her face petted, whereas she usually draws back and prefers her neck rubbed. All the signs are there, so settling down with a book, popcorn, and a blankie. Foaling kit just outside her door. Yall pray for us both in case something happens! !


----------



## 

Sending prayers for an uneventful delivery of a healthy baby!!


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you made the graduation! Sending prayers for a safe easy foaling - ok Cin you waited, but now you can have that little one!


----------



## Eagle

Phew I am glad all went well and Cin held out for your sons graduation. Whilst you are reading your book don't forget to file off those beautiful nails, you can have them done again once baby is safely here.


----------



## amystours

No baby yet!! Still a bit early for breakfast, some pacing and lots of peeing, but we are still pregnant...


----------



## AnnaC

Could be pre-labour signs, keep watching!! Good luck!


----------



## amystours

We are a go!! 6.0 butter-yellow on the strip!! Such a far cry from that neon pink! She didn't even LOOK at breakfast and won't stop pacing. Come on, Cin!! You're a textbook girl so far!!

Question: should I keep her inside today, or will that disrupt her routine and make her hold off? I would rather her foal in the stall, but she has a "paddock" to herself, as we separated Sammy and Sally because they would be ugly to her.

Here come the nerves!!!

Forgot to add: udder hot and HARD, nipples pointing straight forward. Stuff was a syrupy consistency. She didn't let me anywhere NEAR her lady bits, not even to peek.

And she's down sternal.


----------



## SummerTime

Wow!! How exciting! I think you will be having s baby today!!!! =D As far as letting her out, I will leave that up to the more experienced Aunties! But this Aunt M is very excited!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh fantastic, whilst she is down just leave her in but you can let her out to wonder around during labour provided you are always there with her. Once she starts looking serious move her back in. Sending lots of prayers. Perhaps you could give your vet a call just to warn him that she is testing ready.

Sending prayers and hugs


----------



## SummerTime

This is what I did when Summer went into labor. I wasn't for sure that she was so let her out watching her like a hawk for a couple of hours and after I went out to check on her, she was on the far side of the pen sweating really bad and she took off running as fast as she could to the barn! I said Ok let's go back to the barn! I locked her in but she had no interest in leaving, she knew where she needed to have that baby!


----------



## amystours

IT'S A FILLY!!!!


----------



## Becky

Yea, congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Eagle

Yippeeee, well done Cin



Congrats Amy. Hurry up with the pics

Oh wow I am so excited, this little mare has come so far in your loving care.


----------



## 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND A FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Pictures when you can tear yourself away from this little one! I can hardly wait!*


----------



## Morganite

Happy Mothers Day Amy and Cin. Congrats on a beautiful little filly.


----------



## amystours

I'm so nervous, and it's all over! I can't figure out how to change my title! I've done it before, but can't figure it out now! OMG, I'll be back with pics in a sec!!!

Bless her heart, it was an EASY birth!


----------



## Eagle

If anyone deserves as easy birth it is "our" Cinnamon. There are no words to explain how happy I am for you Amy


----------



## amystours

Here ya go!! Just till I get time!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a terrific Mothers Day Gift!!! Better than chocolate and flowers anyday!! and a FILLY to boot!! Spend time with her and we will forward to details of her foaling and pictures. Not only do you have to change your titile but you also need to change the list of animals under your name!! Good Girl Cinnamon!! way to go


----------



## LittleRibbie

Beautiful filly and geeze...you look at Cinnamon and you would never think she just had that beautiful filly ...she looks amazing....long legs on this little one! Amy, Again Congratulations to you and Cinnamon


----------



## Evelynk2000

They're both GORGEOUS! Congratulations, and a big sigh of relief.


----------



## 

WOW! What a little beauty!!!!! Beautiful long legs and beautiful markings! Congratulations again!

_PS -- don't forget to take Cin's halter off so baby stays safe!_

Can't wait for more pictures!!!!!

To change the title go to your first post, than Edit, then Use Full Editor. You can change the title there!


----------



## amystours

Okay, maybe my nerves have settled a bit!!

She got very restless around 5. Up and down, up and down, pacing, etc. I gathered up a few more towels, my cup of coffee, and my phone and headed out to sit just outside her stall (to peek in, as to not disturb her). As soon as I set down all the stuff, her water broke. There was NO time to throw down hay! Threw the phone back down (I was actually getting on here for an update!!), and went in with her. She went straight down and started pushing. Two pushes, and we had a white bag! Mama was just outside the stall, and I hollered "It's a WHITE bag!", then another push..."We have a foot, facing DOWN!", then "ANOTHER foot!". "Here's a NOSE!" "Please, Jesus, don't let her hang up!"...little head was a bit tight, so put some gentle downward pressure on legs, tried to massage perineal area just a bit, then head pops out!! Again, another prayer: "Please, please let those back legs be lined up and no hip lock, no hip lock!" Then here comes the rest of the baby!!! Broke the sac (thick!!), cleared nostrils, Cinnamon looked back in surprise, and got up before I wanted her to. She broke the cord, then turned around and licked, licked, licked!! She's SOOOOO proud of her! What a good Mommy!

Betadine is on stump, placenta passed and inspected, tail is unwrapped, halter is off, baby stood, pooped, and suckled for a brief moment, feeding trough outside, and majority of water drained from tub. Have ivermectin on standby, will let them bond a little while before I do that.

I'm SOOOO thankful everything went as smoothly as it did. When she got down to business, it was over in less than 5 minutes. I totally understand when y'all say "DON'T LEAVE THEM". Bless her heart, Cinnamon totally deserved such an easy birth, after all she went through.

I still feel nauseated because of the adrenaline. Kept remembering Diane's post about dystocias, and I was trying to picture each of the scenarios in my mind, just in case I needed them. So glad I was prepared, even though we didn't need it.

You guys have been soooooo awesome, and I honestly would not have been ready if it weren't for each and every one of you. Thank you ALL!!


----------



## ratzo155

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful.


----------



## amystours

Heading out shortly for dry pics!! Cinnamon is soooo proud!!


----------



## Eagle

It is with tears in my eyes that I write, that last photo is what we have all been praying for





I can go and enjoy my mum's party now, i brought plenty of yummy wine from Italy



hick.


----------



## amystours

Renee, I'm emotional enough right now without you making me cry!!! Thanks sooo much for sticking with me and all the advice!

Wine?? Yeah, I could use some!!!


----------



## amystours

Oh! What's the proper oral dosage of Banamine? Cin is up and down and still uncomfy.


----------



## LittleRibbie

COL ( cry out loud ) I dont think anyone could read your foaling with out crying!! You had everything down to a T just in case and look at how easy your Cinnamon made it for you what a gift they both are! Again, your little filly and Cinnamon look wonderful!!

P.S. I was reading my other post and thought...what the heck ..Amy must hate me... my thoughts were that Cinnamon looks so alert and wonderful for just having a foal ( my PNut always looks so tired and run down, poor thing ) but what came out after punching these keys sounded like ...such a pretty filly for such a ugly mare. That Amy, was not what I was thinking or attempting to say. Im going into my cave now.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Amy, wish I could help but I didnt use Banamine...i had something else on hand...but isnt it the correct weight which is marked on the tube. I hope someone w/more experience is lurking


----------



## Never2Mini

BIG CONGRATS ! She is a beauty !



We have foals real close in age


----------



## SummerTime

YAY YAY YAY YAY YIPPEEEE!!! I'm so thrilled right now!! CONGRATS!!! Gorgeous little girl!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats on your little beauty...what a mothers day!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

YEAH!!!!! CONGRATS Amy and Cin!!!!!! Soooooo glad everything when so good!!!! Whew!!!! Your filly is soooo beautiful!!! Can't wait to see more dry pics!!!! : D awesome job you and Cin did!!!!


----------



## Eagle

How much benamine have you given her and how long ago?


----------



## 

2cc, take the needle off and squirt in the mouth Still reading..


----------



## 

WOW!! What a perfect foaling for you!! She SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO deserved it, as did you. I went back to look at those first few pictures of her, and how happy a little momma she is, and tears of happiness are flowing for you both!!!!

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to BOTH of you!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Congratulations. Just a beautiful filly!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh boy - she must have had it soon after I logged off for the day - think my last post this morning was my one to you when I said that the pacing and peeing could be a pre-labour sign! Cin has occupied my thoughts all day and I have been sending prayers and good foaling thoughts in your direction. Tears of joy are now in my eyes for you and Cin Amy, I cannot tell you how thrilled I am for you both!!

Like the others have said HAPPY MOTHER's DAY!! Those pictures of Cin and her new little daughter are just so beautiful, and as for the filly herself, well she is just stunning, and look at those long legs. Cant wait to see her all dried out.

A little bit of info for you - checked through the posts and from your post at 6.50 asking if you should let her outside for a while, to your post actually telling us that she had a filly (7.26) just goes to show how quickly things can and do happen!! In that time she had gone from not doing anything much, to going into labour, delivering with your help, and you had administered to the filly, all before you posted here to tell us the good news!!

Anyway I just want to add my very sincere CONGRATULATIONS to those offered by the others, you have done an amazing job with Cinnamon since you have had her and especially today at the birth of her beautiful daughter.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Right on Anna...PPROOF IS IN THE PUDDING!!!


----------



## chandab

Congrats!

As to banamine, my notes say 1cc/100# (for the liquid), so it depends on how much she weighs. [My mares weigh nearly 400# (38" mares), but I think I still only gave them like 2cc just to ease the discomfort, I could always give them a little more if needed. I do have smaller mares, also, so will have to remember to adjust their dosage.] If you have the oral paste, then the syringe is marked by weight; just give her the appropriate amount for her weight.


----------



## amystours

Yall beat any book ever written!!!! Thank yall again, sooo much! !! This is ONE PROUD Mama!


----------



## SummerTime

She is soooo cute! Well done!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Oh oh oh!!!! Cute cute cute!!!! I just want to hug that little filly!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Such beautiful rich color...wildly marked..love her


----------



## AnnaC

That very proud Momma has give you a very beautiful little filly - she's gorgeous! Cinnamon that is the most wonderful present you could have given to us all - thank you!


----------



## lexischase

Sooooo happy for you!! Huge congratulations!!! I have missed a lot, but so happy to come on and see such a beautiful filly!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow what amazing pinto colouring, maybe that is Cin's way of thanking you






We are going to have to put our heads together for a REALLY special name for her.


----------



## amystours

Oh! I forgot! She has a 7 inch cannon bone!! So she should mature around 30".


----------



## LittleRibbie

Amy, Ive just spent the last hour reading your entire thread. I cant believe the transformation of Cinnamon...I wish someone would/could put up a before and after picture side by side of her. Holy cow just the way she carries herself, her beautiful coat...she is one lucky Momma to have found you. I would love to visit sometime and have an old fashion carriage ride..you sure live a fun and I bet busy life...and it just got a wee bit busier LOL


----------



## palsminihorses

Woo Hoo! *Congratulations *on your beautiful filly!! She is such a *flashy colored girl!! *I love her!! So happy that her foaling was textbook. That's what we all hope and pray for! What a special *Mother's Day *indeed!


----------



## Jade10

Shes gorgeous!! Congratulations



I love her colour and markings


----------



## Morganite

Love the heart shaped booty. Beautiful markings and colors.


----------



## 

Chanda, yes the dosage is 1cc / 100 pounds, but I posted 2cc because I was still reading the threads and that's the dosage Cin should have gotten. But for clarification, it is the 1cc per 100 pounds.

Most mares only require the 2cc, but occassionally, you will have one that needs a second dose. I could count those on 1 hand from here.

She's absolutely fantastic, and Cin looks so happy!!! You must be over the moon!!!!


----------



## Wings

*HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!*

*









*

Cin looks so proud of herself, as she should be!!!

Have you thought up a name yet? If not I'd have to suggest "Cinsational" which certainly describes the awesome job her mum has done in putting her safely on the ground!



((I'm a chronic namer, I can't help myself!



))


----------



## blazingstarranch

What a beauty! Good job Cinnamon and Cinnamon's mom!!!



She looks wonderful, as if the birthing process was no big deal! And what an adorable fuzzy little girl you have! I'm with everyone on this-I would hug them both if I could!!! Congrats!


----------



## countrymini

Congratulations!!!!

Love this photo. Cin''s look is basically "see, I told you I could do it. Aren't you just so proud of me?"


----------



## crisco41

oh congrads on your newborn spotted doeling....

oh wait! that was in your dream





Beautiful foal! I love the pintos.Such long legs she has and your momma looks sleek and healthy! congrads to you both


----------



## Eagle

How are my 2 favourite girls doing today?


----------



## amystours

Yall, I'm having trouble keeping away from them! We took them out yesterday afternoon with Cin on a lead, amd baby was running laps around her. She's such a good mama, wants to be touching her at all times! Let them out this morning, amd baby was running top speed, with Cin trotting along behind her, trying to keep her close. Too precious, and yes, I got TONS of pics!

On a more somber note, Ike is hopping around on three legs. It's his bad one he foundered in before, and has a history of absesses in that foot. Farrier coming this afternoon to see about that. Fixing to put Cin and baby back in stall, then headed to get more "foal proof" fencing. Pics coming soon!

Thank you ALL for the congrats! I'm so grateful all worked out okay, but sort of makes me feel bad because here I am, bragging on our baby, when there have been soooo many losses this year.


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations, she is adorable


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, she's such a cutey! congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

You are right Amy when you say that there have been many sad losses this year, but we must celebrate and give thanks for those little ones who have arrived safely.






Hope you can get poor Ike's foot sorted - and hurry up with those pictures!!


----------



## JAX

Great job Cinnamon! How bout the name "Cinn City"


----------



## 

As Anna has said, yes there have been some very sad loses here this year, and every year truthfully. Many have heard the saying, "Breeding is not for the faint at heart" -- because it's true. Sometimes there are thiings just outside our control, and a bad outcome happens. But we REJOICE when a little one comes safely to the ground, and REVEL in watching the newness of the foal unfold.

Even those who have had losses are happy when a little one arrives safely, and enjoy watching the new little ones, as they wait for next year and another chance for themselves. A dystocia this year is not a warning sign that it will always be the same. Many mares will have a dystocia, and go on to live long successful breeding years. Likewise, a mare who has foaled many times can have a problem birth after years of successfully putting foals safely on the ground.

We feel the pain of the loss, but we are so happy when another little one comes to the ground safely, and all is well. We're all here to help each other face the good and the bad. So, let us enjoy many more pictures of this beautiful baby, and don't feel bad for having a healthy little one safely on the ground.

Sending prayers for Ike, and hoping the farrier can help him with any abscess that he may have. Does your farrier open the abscess to get it draining and then use copper sulfate to heal it up? Just wondering, as when I had big horses, we had great success with that if someone got an abscess here.


----------



## amystours

Okay, so I take a bazillion pics, but half of them are not good! Here's a sampling:






Daughter and baby: (excuse her butt crack)











My Mama and baby: (she was more proud than Cin!)






One of my favs:


----------



## 

Oh, I totally agree -- that last one is just GORGEOUS! Such a proud momma -- just look at her ears and her expression. Beautiful!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Whowza!! Are they ever beautiful. I do wish Momma would come and teach PNut some manners...there is no way I could get any pretty pictures of her filly. You must be thrilled!!


----------



## lexischase

Just stunning! The foal looks sooooo content with your daughter. Such a beautiful expression. So very happy for you and Cin!


----------



## Eagle

Down a bit, oooooo yeah just there



lol This pic is adorable!


----------



## chandab

Love the pics, especially that last one.


----------



## amystours

Yall, what a DIFFERENCE two months make!!!!


----------



## Wings

What a darling





You should be very proud!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

What a cutie-pie!

Kari & Toni


----------



## Evelynk2000

I want to see a picture of the baby next to one of your magnificent large horses! OMG, isn't she cute! Aren't you pleased that all you had to do was stand aside and let nature take its course???


----------



## amystours

I would LOVE to see that too, but I bet Cinnamon would have a STROKE! She is very protective, and hardly allows anyone else close to baby. Seems like she's constantly talking to baby, and wants some part of their bodies touching at all times. She almost had a coronary when Sammy spied the baby and came trotting straight up to the fence. I guess since I was the one playing with her and messing with her "intimate" bits twice a day for two months, she's a bit more comfy with me than anyone else. Still, when baby tried to climb in my lap, she was watching closely! (Got that one on video! Wanna see?) I was so worked up when labor started, then didn't need ANY of the training, but felt amped up for hours afterward. Much better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it! !

Update on Ike: he's still three-legging it around. Farrier dropped by after his other job, and cleaned out a crack. We put some thrush buster in there for a tiny black spot, but he said that's not what's causing his limp. He said he would come back with his hoof tester tomorrow to check for an absess. He said he doesn't SEE anything, but if there is an absess, it would make him give. He said if he can't find anything, we may ought to call the vet out for a look, from someone with more experience than he has.


----------



## 

Keep us posted on Ike. I'm so hoping you can find the problem quickly and get it resolved. Poor boy!!

And YES! We want to see!!


----------



## Eagle

How is Ike doing today


----------



## LittleRibbie

Glad ikl is doing a little better,,,keeping fingers crossed

And yes, a video of the lap baby would be fun!!


----------



## amystours

ad quality video, but I had planned on just getting baby running in circles around her mama...of course, they got too close for that. Maybe something better later today! That is one itchy baby!

<a href=http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/?action=view&current=20130513_110710.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/20130513_110710.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>

All that running all day sure does wear a body out!






Baby kept getting swished in the face while trying to get a snack! I sprayed a *small* amount of fly spray on Cinnamon's back, and just one squirt on baby...is this okay? It says safe for foals...

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/20130513_105528.mp4

Ike is still limping. I have some ace on hand but I think I will stop by the vet when I bring Sampson to town here shortly and get some bute. If it's inflamed anywhere, that should help until we figure out what's going on with him. He's only 7 years old, and this is why he is retired from carriages. After he had foundered, he would get really sore after he worked, so all he does now is pull a doctor's buggy in parades, maybe twice a year. He and Pat are half brothers.

Here's Ike this morning, bless his heart.

<a href=http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/?action=view&current=20130514_082023.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/20130514_082023.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>

Here's Ike in a small community Mardi Gras parade this year. Mom and Dad are riding, I'm on Sampson, and Kenny is in the back on Bud.

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/Screenshot_2013-05-14-08-07-40.png


----------



## 

Oh, poor Ike. I feel so bad, as it must hurt so much! Thank goodness he is in your hands for his treatment -- we know he will be just fine once it can all get figured out -- as you are a wonderful horsey momma!!

I wouldn't worry about baby getting swished in the face -- babies close their eyes to keep momma's hair out of their eyes, so baby probably doesn't even notice the swish. Plus momma is keeping the flies away from the baby's face, too!

LOVE the video and such a cute picture of baby all tuckered out!!


----------



## Eagle

Poor Ike, I am sending prayers that he feels better soon



Thanks for sharing your gorgeous furry kids



Have you found a name for the little girl yet?

I agree with Diane and wouldn't worry too much about the flies, they annoy us more than they do the horses .


----------



## amystours

Got Bute for Ike, vet gave several good pointers, so hopefully will get better soon.

Cinnamon is having a hard time controlling her kid!

<a href=http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/?action=view&current=20130514_123402.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/20130514_123402.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>

Here's daughter (and she's only TWELVE)


----------



## Wings

Poor Ike, feet problems are the worst





Cin will probably start to chill about her baby in the next few weeks, most of the time they are very clingy in the start and as baby starts to explore further and further they start to relax about the distance.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Hope you have a BIG stick behind the door for the boys!



Daughter is gorgeous!

Your baby is too precious.


----------



## 

TOOOOOO CUTE!!!! Just love when the babies run their mommas around the pasture trying out their legs!! WONDERFUL video!!

Daughter is very pretty, and I'll bet she just loves this little one!


----------



## amystours

Question...this baby bites ALL the time. From chewing on your sleeve to flat out biting my hand. Is this teething already? At what point do we start correcting this habit? If her gums hurt, I don't mind rubbing them for her, but don't want to end up with a chronic biter either! What is the best way to correct/reprimand a foal this age? For any bad mannerisms? For instance, climbing in my lap? All I did was push her away, but the *main* reason was because I didn't want Cinnamon in my lap too!


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, most babies bite a lot of the time, plus they put anything in their mouths just to taste and chew! She really is too young to do anything about it in my opinion, they seem to grow out of it anyway, but for the moment you can just push her away (or put up with it LOL!!)

Love the videos, she really is a little livewire isn't she! But poor Ike, bless him - hope you can get to the bottom of what is troubling him soon - not easy to see from the video, but it looks as though it could be more in the heel area rather than the toe, could he have trodden on something that has penetrated his frog or his heel - even a small piece of flint or something similar? At least it doesn't look like laminitis or founder!

Sending him big ((((HUGS)))) he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## cassie

soo cute! they both seem to be having so much fun



hope your precious Ike, is feeling better very soon


----------



## Eagle

As Anna has said babies bite and chew on anything available, even humans lol

It is just a phase like human babies putting everything in their mouths, don't worry it will pass and doesn't mean she will be a biter. One of my colts did it until he was about a year but he would never bite now. Well he would probably still bite the dog



Those two would play and bite each other for hours





How is Ike doing today?


----------



## amystours

Hey, and thanks! Just didn't know what she was up to!! It doesn't bother me at all (yet anyway), but I could watch her and let her do that all day! I was laying flat out in the grass, on my tummy trying to get a video. Baby ran straight for me, then Mom said she was about to walk on my back. I got up quick, because I didn't want Cin on my back too! I sound like such a country bumpkin in those videos!

Farrier came out again last night with hoof testers. Found an absess. He nicked a place in the hoof, and we had Ike stand in a bucket of hot water and epsom salt for about 20 minutes. After that, we put ichthamol (sp?) on it, packed it with gauze and then wrapped with vet wrap and duct tape. I gave him a Bute tab before farrier got there, and it seemed to take the edge off. He also got 10 ccs of penicillin and a tetanus. Plan today is to give another Bute this morning and clean and redress this evening with another Bute and another dose of penicillin. They are saying absess should blow either tonight or tomorrow. When it does, we are supposed to soak gauze in betadine, pack it, and wrap it up. Gracious goodness! Just praying it comes out the bottom and not around the band. Ben also said it's been much harder on Ike since he has foundered before and has a dropped sole. He said every time he steps, he's putting pressure right on it, whereas on a horse that hasn't foundered, it wouldn't be as noticeable.


----------



## Eagle

Poor baby



thank goodness you are right on it. Your babies are so lucky.

Cin's baby needs a name, lol


----------



## Eagle

I loved Bree's suggestion of Cinsational, your could call her Sassy. Lol


----------



## 

Poor Ike. So good to know that it's an abscess and not some other type of injury. At least we know abscesses will heal. Praying it will come through the sole and not the band, So much easier on them when that happens.

Oh, a name! I do like Cinzational, and Sassy seems appropriate for the little pistol!


----------



## Wings

I hate abscesses, the only good thing about them is how treatable they are! Give Ike a hug from us for being such a trooper.

On the baby biting front I generally ignore them unless they go for skin or get rough, then I just gently push the muzzle away, maybe yelp if they get skin. As the others have said they generally grow out of it.


----------



## amystours

I don't know if I'm supposed to do this, but I don't feel like waiting an hour for a video to upload to photobucket. I believe it is the third post down on my page...

I took this early this morning, and was about to die laughing!

https://m.facebook.com/?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F&_rdr#!/home.php?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F&soft=side-area&__user=1442229874

If the link doesn't work, my name is Amy Tynes Hastings on Facebook. I can't figure anything out anymore!

Oh, and don't miss the head-on collision at the end!


----------



## 

Link doesn't work for me, and I don't do FB. Maybe someone who does can help. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## amystours

Uh oh. Let me try something else!

Maybe this is the link:

www.facebook.com/amystours

In the meantime, I set it up to download to photobucket. May take a while, though.


----------



## 

NOOOOO!!!! Go get some rest! Figure it out tomorrow! There's no rush -- I'll just be looking forward to it!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC

I'll have to wait for photobucket too as I dont do facebook either. So glad you found what was causing Ike's foot problem, bless him. I'm not sure what the things are that you are using to treat his foot, over here we just slap on an animal lintex pad which is brilliant for drawing stuff down and out of feet - back in the 'old' days we used to have to rely on a bran and Epsom salt poultice to draw things out of horses feet, I remember being sooooooooooo glad when animal lintexes arrived, so much more simple! LOL!!

Hoping all goes well for your handsome man and that the abscess blows downwards for him very soon, it must feel so painful poor boy.

Sending ((((HUGS)))) for our brave man.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Anna animal Lintex is such a godsend, so easy to use and works wonderfully. Can you get it in the states Amy? I am sending prayers for poor Ike





I am looking forward to seeing the video


----------



## amystours

Here yall go!!!!

<a href=http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/?action=view&current=20130515_081922.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid100.photobucket.com/albums/m31/amystours/20130515_081922.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## Eagle

Poor Cinnamon, she sure has her work cut out with this little Ferrari


----------



## chandab

Yes, animalintex is available in the states. I found some at Valley Vet, sure there are other places, I just went there first.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh that video had me really laughing - sorry Cin I know it's not funny for you LOL!! What a little speed merchant you have there!!


----------



## 

I was laughing with you Anna! What a little cutie!! Tell that little girl how hard you worked to get weight on momma so she could be born safely -- and tell her to stop running the weight off momma!

Boy -- she is a speed demon -- but the cutest thing ever!


----------



## LittleRibbie

What a little derby runner she is. Poor Cin. trying so hard to keep her protected...what a good Momma. Great video!!


----------



## atotton

:rofl



Such a lil stinker, Cinnamon will be busy with her!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

How adorable!!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

That was worth coming home to!



That baby is full of Louisiana spice. I loved the sounds Cin makes when she finally catches up. She just wants baby to be safe.


----------



## Morganite

They are too precious! She is a quick one. Cinnamon and baby look Fabulous. Thank you for the laugh, I love how protective Cin is. She is such an awesome momma.


----------

